# UBER FIREARMS PROHIBITION POLICY



## chi1cabby

*https://www.uber.com/legal/firearms-prohibition-policy*

*UBER FIREARMS PROHIBITION POLICY*

_We seek to ensure that everyone using the Uber digital platform-both driver-partners and riders-feels safe and comfortable using the service. During a ride arranged through the Uber platform, Uber and its affiliates therefore prohibit possessing firearms of any kind in a vehicle. Any rider or driver found to have violated this prohibition may lose access to the Uber platform._


----------



## chi1cabby




----------



## djino

Now why wasn't this up since Day 1? Its about time though.


----------



## Scenicruiser

I'll keep that in mind when I receive gun show pings


----------



## chi1cabby

Scenicruiser said:


> I'll keep that in mind when I receive gun show pings


I think I'll go notify the NRA about Uber's Firearms policy.
I love me a good Uber Controversy!


----------



## Scenicruiser

chi1cabby said:


> I think I'll go notify the NRA about Uber's Firearms policy.
> I love me a good Uber Controversy!
> Hahaha!


Uber owns the car, so uber makes the rules...
Ok, ok what I meant is uber is the employer, so uber makes the rules...


----------



## flashgordonnc

Scenicruiser said:


> Uber owns the car, so uber makes the rules...
> Ok, ok what I meant is uber is the employer, so uber makes the rules...


Uber is neither.


----------



## chi1cabby

Scenicruiser said:


> Uber owns the car, so uber makes the rules...
> Ok, ok what I meant is uber is the employer, so uber makes the rules...





flashgordonnc said:


> Uber is neither.


Ever hear of this thing called sarcasm? Look it up...it's funny sometimes.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

chi1cabby said:


> *https://www.uber.com/legal/firearms-prohibition-policy*
> 
> *UBER FIREARMS PROHIBITION POLICY*
> 
> _We seek to ensure that everyone using the Uber digital platform-both driver-partners and riders-feels safe and comfortable using the service. During a ride arranged through the Uber platform, Uber and its affiliates therefore prohibit possessing firearms of any kind in a vehicle. Any rider or driver found to have violated this prohibition may lose access to the Uber platform._


Is that recent? Because I don't remember reading it before. What I read was along the lines of obey local laws.

So no one with a CCW? Rider or driver? Good luck in TX.


----------



## flashgordonnc

chi1cabby said:


> Ever hear of this thing called sarcasm? Look it up...it's funny sometimes.


Hey, I'm on your side.  follow my posts.


----------



## Courageous

chi1cabby said:


> *https://www.uber.com/legal/firearms-prohibition-policy*
> 
> *UBER FIREARMS PROHIBITION POLICY*
> 
> _We seek to ensure that everyone using the Uber digital platform-both driver-partners and riders-feels safe and comfortable using the service. During a ride arranged through the Uber platform, Uber and its affiliates therefore prohibit possessing firearms of any kind in a vehicle. Any rider or driver found to have violated this prohibition may lose access to the Uber platform._


Such idiots. They can't be serious.


----------



## chi1cabby

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Is that recent? Because I don't remember reading it before. What I read was along the lines of obey local laws.


I think this Firearms Prohibition Policy was inserted in late May, when Uber updated it's *Privacy Policy* that goes into effect on July 15, 2015.

*Your Uber Driver Could Be Packing Heat, and You Wouldn't Know It.*
*The company lets drivers carry guns. Lyft doesn't.*
*By Naomi Shavin *
(@NaomiMaeShavin): https://twitter.com/NaomiMaeShavin?s=09
*http://www.newrepublic.com/article/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer*

_Uber is standing by the driver's right to carry a weapon while working. *Uber spokeswoman Jen Mullin* told NBC Chicago that she had "had no comment on the driver's actions other than to say the *company requires all its drivers to abide by local, state, and federal laws pertaining to transporting firearms in vehicles."* (In 2013, Illinois became the last state in the country to pass a concealed carry law.) Mullin later told me in an email that Uber is "not commenting further on this incident in Chicago."_


----------



## contactone

Isnt there a way to op out of the latest User Agreement? thought you had 30 days to do so. I'm getting my IL CCW soon and plan on driving while carrying.


----------



## chi1cabby

contactone said:


> Isnt there a way to op out of the latest User Agreement?


Nope! 
Existing Drivers Right to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration got taken away in Nov 2014 Partnership Agreement by a new "Modifications Clause"









*Drivers' Last Chance To Opt-out of Binding Arbitration*


contactone said:


> thought you had 30 days to do so.


Now only New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration. Previously Drivers had a fresh 30 Days window to Opt-out whenever Uber updated the Partnership Agreement.

So I urge ALL NEW DRIVERS to read the Partnership Agreement, and Opt-out of Binding Arbitration.


----------



## Scenicruiser

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Is that recent? Because I don't remember reading it before. What I read was along the lines of obey local laws.
> 
> So no one with a CCW? Rider or driver? Good luck in TX.


Don't worry it's just a "suggestion"...made by people that have never shot a firarm or drove a car


----------



## Optimus Uber

That's BS. My constitutional right says I can bare arms.

It's my car. You're treating me like an employee. I'm a partner


----------



## Uber-Doober

chi1cabby said:


> *https://www.uber.com/legal/firearms-prohibition-policy*
> 
> *UBER FIREARMS PROHIBITION POLICY*
> 
> _We seek to ensure that everyone using the Uber digital platform-both driver-partners and riders-feels safe and comfortable using the service. During a ride arranged through the Uber platform, Uber and its affiliates therefore prohibit possessing firearms of any kind in a vehicle. Any rider or driver found to have violated this prohibition may lose access to the Uber platform._


^^^
I'm astonished that the same people that 'like' your post also like the anti-firearm post. 
SMH
Parenthetically (I love dem big words), I don't know a cab driver here in Vegas that isn't armed. 
Nevada is a Right To Carry State... I have a CCW and I do carry in my assigned vehicle at work.


----------



## Uber-Doober

chi1cabby said:


> I think I'll go notify the NRA about Uber's Firearms policy.
> I love me a good Uber Controversy!
> Hahaha!


^^^
I had JUST thought of that when I read your post. 
I'll do the same. 
Life member here.


----------



## Scenicruiser

Optimus Uber said:


> That's BS. My constitutional right says I can bare arms.
> 
> It's my car. You're treating me like an employee. I'm a partner


They are jumping the gun on that 3rd classification. Not independent contractors, not employees, but...subjects!


----------



## frndthDuvel

THE NRA is wack! Says as a gun owner of over 40 years.
When I was young the NRA was a shooting organization,not a right wing political arm.

Click here: NRA board member blames Charleston Pastor Clementa Pinckney for his own death - Salon.com


----------



## UberRidiculous

Scenicruiser said:


> They are jumping the gun on that 3rd classification. Not independent contractors, not employees, but...subjects!


Good one! Right on too, 'Loyal Subjects'.


----------



## Uber-Doober

frndthDuvel said:


> THE NRA is wack! Says as a gun owner of over 40 years.
> When I was young the NRA was a shooting organization,not a right wing political arm.


^^^
'political arm'? 
Of course, you can provide concrete examples. 
My suspicion is that you have never been a member of the NRA because they have never, ever, purported themselves as a 'shooting organization'.
If you have been, you would know that since the first issue of their magazine/s they have had large sections devoted to laws, legislation, and public officials either against or pro-gun. 
Target shooting has never been the focus of the NRA. 
Of course, if all you watch is MSNBC or CNBC, you're getting an incremental daily dose of their Kool-Aid.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> 'political arm'?
> Of course, you can provide concrete examples.
> My suspicion is that you have never been a member of the NRA because they have never, ever, purported themselves as a 'shooting organization'.
> If you have been, you would know that since the first issue of their magazine/s they have had large sections devoted to laws, legislation, and public officials either against or pro-gun.
> Target shooting has never been the focus of the NRA.
> Of course, if all you watch is MSNBC or CNBC, you're getting an incremental daily dose of their Kool-Aid.


"The primary goal of the association would be to "promote and encourage rifle shooting on a scientific basis," according to a magazine editorial written by Church."

https://www.nrahq.org/history.asp


----------



## chi1cabby

*Uber Isn't Letting Its Drivers Carry Guns Anymore*
*http://www.newrepublic.com/article/122094/uber-isnt-letting-its-drivers-carry-guns-anymore*


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

chi1cabby said:


> I think I'll go notify the NRA about Uber's Firearms policy.
> I love me a good Uber Controversy!
> Hahaha!


Dominos has a strict no gun policy and we are employees. But when a police officer working on his off time as a driver used his gun to stop a robbery and it was all over the news they didn't fire him, presumably because it would have been a public relations nightmare.


----------



## elelegido

I have issued a new policy, effective today, which bans Uber employees from possessing iced lattes, skinny mochas and any other pretentious millenial drinks in their offices. Oh, wait, it's none of my business what they do in the privacy of their own premises. D'oh!


----------



## arto71

*Uber says drivers and passengers banned from carrying guns*
*http://www.myfoxla.com/story/29365618/uber-says-drivers-and-passengers-banned-from-carrying-guns*


----------



## Guest

Deleted


----------



## Backdash

All I care about is that I cant scratch or rearrange my balls with a female in the car for fear of being labeled a pervert.
Sometimes that's pure torture.


----------



## Backdash

UberRidiculous said:


> You should try doing a google search for this. I'm sure there has to be a clinical remedy. If not online, maybe a visit to your dermatologist or primary care doc is a good idea. If I were a man, I would fix that instead of putting up with it.


You really think there something wrong with my balls? Shit I don't want sick balls!


----------



## chi1cabby

Backdash said:


> You really think there something wrong with my balls? Shit I don't want sick balls!


Couple of women were in the produce aisle at the grocery store.
One blankly says "those potatoes remind me of my husband's balls".
The other exclaims "That Big!"
The first one retorts "No! That Filthy!"


----------



## Backdash

UberRidiculous said:


> Well I replied to help you not sound like an ass. Then you doubled down. So I am going to delete that comment. Then I'll come back to delete this one.


OK


----------



## Uber-Doober

By the way...


Backdash said:


> All I care about is that I cant scratch or rearrange my balls with a female in the car for fear of being labeled a pervert.
> Sometimes that's pure torture.


^^^
LOL! 
And be labeled for the rest of your life as a sex offender, can't live within 1,000 feet of a school, and can't even qualify for a Santander lease. Haha.


----------



## Uber-Doober

chi1cabby said:


> Couple of women were in the produce aisle at the grocery store.
> One blankly says "those potatoes remind me of my husband's balls".
> The other exclaims "That Big!"
> The first one retorts "No! That Filthy!"


^^^
LMGDFAO! 
(And so old, they're sprouting.)


----------



## Uber-Doober

eightblack said:


> Uber can write whatever policy they want. They dont own my car, I'm not an employee (yet) and they have no jurisdiction over my legally issued concealed carry permit. I will continue to carry every day - whether I am driving on the platform or not. And besides, how do they think they are ever going to enforce such a stupid rule.


^^^
And if some Uber person, supervisor, or whatever... wants to search my car, he gets a .45 caliber vasectomy.


----------



## chi1cabby

*Uber Bans Weapons in Cars Amid Gun-Control Debate*
*http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-42376*

_*Uber's move to ban guns could raise questions about how far the company can go in regulating the behavior of its drivers, whom it does not employ, and controlling the experience in their cars, which it does not own.* This month, California's labor commissioner ruled one Uber driver should be classified as an employee, rather than an independent contractor, because Uber is "involved in every aspect of the operation," from vetting drivers and their vehicles to setting rates for trips._


----------



## Courageous

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Bans Weapons in Cars Amid Gun-Control Debate*
> *http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-42376*
> 
> _*Uber's move to ban guns could raise questions about how far the company can go in regulating the behavior of its drivers, whom it does not employ, and controlling the experience in their cars, which it does not own.* This month, California's labor commissioner ruled one Uber driver should be classified as an employee, rather than an independent contractor, because Uber is "involved in every aspect of the operation," from vetting drivers and their vehicles to setting rates for trips._
> 
> View attachment 8720


Mmhm...my thoughts exactly. Here they go (again), shooting themselves in their own foot. Such rampant stupidity.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber

Who is going to continue to carry?


----------



## Joepatb

*An Uber driver with a concealed handgun prevented a mass shooting in Chicago*

ADAM BATES, CATO INSTITUTE
APR. 21, 2015, 11:38 AM

550,756

401








Rick Wilking/Reuters

A driver with the ride-hailing service Uber put a stop to a potential mass shooting in Chicago over the weekend.

Here's the Chicago Tribune, citing Assistant State's Attorney Barry Quinn:

A group of people had been walking in front of the driver around 11:50 p.m. in the 2900 block of North Milwaukee Avenue when Everardo Custodio, 22, began firing into the crowd, Quinn said.

The driver pulled out a handgun and fired six shots at Custodio, hitting him several times, according to court records. Responding officers found Custodio lying on the ground, bleeding, Quinn said. No other injuries were reported.

The driver will not be charged:

The driver had a concealed-carry permit and acted in the defense of himself and others, Assistant State's Attorney Barry Quinn said in court Sunday.

Chicago was home to some of the most draconian gun laws in the US until a 2010 Supreme Court ruling, McDonald v. Chicago, found Chicago's gun-regulation regime unconstitutional.

That ruling applied the court's previous landmark Second Amendment ruling, District of Columbia v. Heller, to state governments.








GoogleThe shooting took place in Chicago's Logan Square neighborhood.

While those rulings dealt with the right to bear arms for self-defense in the home, some circuit courts(including the 7th Circuit, which governs in Chicago) have extended the Heller-McDonald logic to certain public places as well as the home.

Under the previous regime in Chicago, the driver would have had to choose between saving lives and avoiding a lengthy, potentially life-ruining prison sentence. It's safe to assume that both the hero in this case and the potential victims of Custodio are thankful that unconstitutional burden has been erased.

That is, of course, not to say that the struggle for gun rights is over. Some circuits maintain a more limited view of Heller and McDonald, grantingthe government far more discretionin denying the right to bear arms outside the home.

For every hero Uber driver there are still far too many Shaneen Allens and Brian Aitkens: law-abiding, peaceful citizens who have their livelihoods and even their lives threatened for exercising their constitutional rights.

We can hope only that stories like this, of which there are many, receive the attention they deserve and bolster the case for individual liberty and the right to bear arms.


----------



## Joepatb

This idiotic company should be making this guy a hero. Now is he supposed to stop carrying? I have been carrying for about 5 years and every day of the past year I've driven for uber. Have never mentioned a word to any rider. That was until about 1 month ago had a police officer with his wife as rider. He brought it up that I should carry. Asked him what makes think didn't. He gave me some pointers on good conceal carry guns and effective ways to keep in the car. One of my best riders.


----------



## Courageous

SantaFe_Uber said:


> Who is going to continue to carry?


I was gifted a .38 S&W for Christmas. I plan to pursue my CCW and absolutely will be packing. Concealed is the key...it will be so. Any nitwit that would dream of asking if I carry will not only be told a lie, but they will have my full attention.


----------



## Joepatb

.38 S&W 642 is my conceal of choice as well as sweet smooth as silk model 10 at home. I'm not a big "gun guy" but can't go wrong with these revolvers. Easy to use maintain and surefire. Hopefully never have to shoot in self defense but I have lot of confidence if needed. I know others might say 357 or bigger but I feel these will get the job done. This company can forget it if they think any CCW is going to stop because they say could get deactivated. BFD. Could be blessing in disguise if that were to happen. In meantime be safe out there all.


----------



## gprimr1

I find this policy interesting, and ultimatly I think Uber may regret it in their ongoing lawsuits about drivers being employees.


----------



## Kalee

Always be protected.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Joepatb said:


> .38 S&W 642 is my conceal of choice as well as sweet smooth as silk model 10 at home. I'm not a big "gun guy" but can't go wrong with these revolvers. Easy to use maintain and surefire. Hopefully never have to shoot in self defense but I have lot of confidence if needed. I know others might say 357 or bigger but I feel these will get the job done. This company can forget it if they think any CCW is going to stop because they say could get deactivated. BFD. Could be blessing in disguise if that were to happen. In meantime be safe out there all.


^^^
Yup, you can never tell about caliber. 
I have a friend whose been on the LAPD force for over 20 years, and I remember when he was shot with a .22. 
The round hit him in the left arm, traveled up over his left shoulder and around the neck and exited below his right ear and did a lotta damage. 
He was in the hospital for three weeks.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Courageous said:


> I was gifted a .38 S&W for Christmas. I plan to pursue my CCW and absolutely will be packing. Concealed is the key...it will be so. Any nitwit that would dream of asking if I carry will not only be told a lie, but they will have my full attention.


^^^
Yup!


----------



## Uber-Doober

Do NOT lelt Uber or anybody else tell you that being a victim without defense is a virtue and a condition of employment. 
There are plenty of people out there who know that you may not have much money on you due to the Uber platform, but maybe the perp wants your car to commit another felony. 
I don't go down without a fight. 
If I'm ever shot in the back of the head by some perp and even see it coming a couple of seconds ahead of time, I hope that my hand will be on my gun. 

All you ***** whipped Aussies and Brits that disagree with me, just do a Google search on that Muslim that decapitated a soldier in broad daylight and walked around proudly with blood all over his hands. 
It's on Youtube. 
Just one gun would have stopped the carnage. 
But no... England is so "civilized"... or should I have spelled it "civilised".


----------



## JWBurns

Hey Uber, I'm laughing at your new policy!

Let's weigh my options.. 

Protecting my life, and possibly others

Or .90 a mile, .15 a minute

Lolol!


----------



## Uber-Doober

JWBurns said:


> Hey Uber, I'm laughing at your new policy!
> 
> Let's weigh my options..
> 
> Protecting my life, and possibly others
> 
> Or .90 a mile, .15 a minute
> 
> Lolol!


^^^
It's a subject that transcends money.
You can lol all you want.


----------



## Nick tardy

Sorry bruh the owner/manager will have to come out a ARS approved sign on my car and make me an employee w/ benefits.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Parsing 2012 numbers, the center counted 259 justifiable gun-related homicides, or incidents in which authorities ruled that killings occurred in self-defense.

... match those 259 justifiable homicides with the theft of about 232,000 guns each year, about 172,000 of them during burglaries. That's a ratio of one justifiable homicide for every 896 guns put in the hands of criminals.

http://www.latimes.com/opinion/opinion-la/la-ol-guns-self-defense-charleston-20150619-story.html

I support open carry. Only cowards carry concealed


----------



## Nick tardy

Sacto Burbs said:


> I support open carry. Only cowards carry concealed


Single dumbest comment about guns today anywhere in the world. Who cares if someone prefers open or concealed. Some people don't feel the need to walk around saying "LOOK WHAT I GOT!!! Look at my massive dick" get over yourself bro


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Can you spell T.r.o.l.l.

Gotcha.

This is too easy.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I know, I'll carry my dog concealed in my car, and when I feel myself in danger I will take out my dog and they will go, she is so cute,and we will each take out our iPhones and share cute dog pictures.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Sacto Burbs said:


> Parsing 2012 numbers, the center counted 259 justifiable gun-related homicides, or incidents in which authorities ruled that killings occurred in self-defense.
> 
> ... match those 259 justifiable homicides with the theft of about 232,000 guns each year, about 172,000 of them during burglaries. That's a ratio of one justifiable homicide for every 896 guns put in the hands of criminals.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/opinion/opinion-la/la-ol-guns-self-defense-charleston-20150619-story.html
> 
> I support open carry. Only cowards carry concealed


^^^
I open carry every now and then here in Vegas, and it freaks out the tourists. 
I take that back... it even freaks out my neighbors when I get in the car in the driveway with my Sig P226 on my belt. 
Haha. 
Nothing but a buncha Eastern Liberal Elitists that don't know the law.


----------



## Nick tardy

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I open carry every now and then here in Vegas, and it freaks out the tourists.
> I take that back... it even freaks out my neighbors when I get in the car in the driveway with my Sig P226 on my belt.
> Haha.
> Nothing but a buncha Eastern Liberal Elitists that don't know the law.


Lol I have one of those to!


----------



## chi1cabby

*Uber loses customers and respect over new no-gun policy; will they frisk?*
*http://www.bizpacreview.com/2015/06...over-new-no-gun-policy-will-they-frisk-215853*


----------



## Adam G

This policy is silly... First off with a CCW no one will know if a weapon is being carried. Secondly, if you ever are in a scenario where you need to use a ccw you aren't going to care about an UBER policy. And if they deactivated you and you were justified. ....A complete shit storm will be coming for Uber


----------



## chi1cabby

Change.Org Petition
*Reverse ban on legally carried firearms in Uber vehicles*
*https://www.change.org/p/uber-rever...twitter&utm_campaign=share_twitter_responsive*


----------



## chi1cabby

Adam G said:


> And if they deactivated you and you were justified. ....A complete shit storm will be coming for Uber


The only explanation for why Uber initiated the Firearms Prohibition Policy is so that Uber could make this statement after any incident involving a gun: "Uber has permanently removed the Driver's/Rider's access to the platform for violating Uber's policy", no matter what the circumstances of any incident. And thus, easily washing it's hands of any blowback or liability from the incident.


----------



## Courageous

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber loses customers and respect over new no-gun policy; will they frisk?*
> *http://www.bizpacreview.com/2015/06...over-new-no-gun-policy-will-they-frisk-215853*


But, of course they will lose customers! Drivers will just "carry" on as usual... concealing their weapon.


----------



## Kalee

Drivers should now recognize Uber's new gun policy by frisking all passengers prior to the ride.
And if they dont submit to being frisked, tell them to go ride with Lyft then.


----------



## chi1cabby

Kalee said:


> Drivers should now recognize Uber's new gun policy by frisking all passengers prior to the ride.


Drivers should send in emails stating that they'll begin frisking paxs before beginning each ride so as to Not Contravene Uber's No Guns Policy!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Kalee said:


> Drivers should now recognize Uber's new gun policy by frisking all passengers prior to the ride.
> And if they dont submit to being frisked, tell them to go ride with Lyft then.


Lyft already has a no weapons policy.


----------



## Nick tardy

Beat me to it^^^

Regardless neither have is hired as employees, we are contractors, we are our own business


----------



## Sydney Uber

chi1cabby said:


> I think I'll go notify the NRA about Uber's Firearms policy.
> I love me a good Uber Controversy!


You ARE an unmitigated STIRRER Chi1! I guess that's why we love you!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Courageous said:


> Such idiots. They can't be serious.


Make ya wanna just walk into a UBER office and shoot the place down huh?


----------



## Courageous

Sydney Uber said:


> Make ya wanna just walk into a UBER office and shoot the place down huh?


Thought didn't cross my mind. The whole world seems stupid these days. That would be a lot of shootin' going on.


----------



## Courageous

chi1cabby said:


> Drivers should send in emails stating that they'll begin frisking paxs before beginning each ride so as to Not Contravene Uber's No Guns Policy!


LMAO!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Uber-Doober said:


> Do NOT lelt Uber or anybody else tell you that being a victim without defense is a virtue and a condition of employment.
> There are plenty of people out there who know that you may not have much money on you due to the Uber platform, but maybe the perp wants your car to commit another felony.
> I don't go down without a fight.
> If I'm ever shot in the back of the head by some perp and even see it coming a couple of seconds ahead of time, I hope that my hand will be on my gun.
> 
> All you ***** whipped Aussies and Brits that disagree with me, just do a Google search on that Muslim that decapitated a soldier in broad daylight and walked around proudly with blood all over his hands.
> It's on Youtube.
> Just one gun would have stopped the carnage.
> But no... England is so "civilized"... or should I have spelled it "civilised".


Thankfully we have fairly strict anti-knife laws aswell.

Overall, because there are far fewer guns and knives in circulation in OZ there are fewer violent crimes caused with themm. Does it take a President to understand that?


----------



## ChicagoHeat12

chi1cabby said:


> *https://www.uber.com/legal/firearms-prohibition-policy*
> 
> *UBER FIREARMS PROHIBITION POLICY*
> 
> _We seek to ensure that everyone using the Uber digital platform-both driver-partners and riders-feels safe and comfortable using the service. During a ride arranged through the Uber platform, Uber and its affiliates therefore prohibit possessing firearms of any kind in a vehicle. Any rider or driver found to have violated this prohibition may lose access to the Uber platform._


Lol...we aren't employees driving company vehicles. Uber rules don't trump Illinois. And how exactly would we know if a pax has a concealed weapen? And even if we reported it, how could we prove it? Uber always gives the pax the benefit of the doubt. GTFOHWTBS


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

12 years driving a taxi, mostly at night, and I've never owned or carried a gun.

My girlfriend who works in an office, carries her 1911 nearly everywhere she goes.

If I were a girl I'd probably carry a gun, too.


----------



## UberRidiculous

chi1cabby said:


> The only explanation for why Uber initiated the Firearms Prohibition Policy is so that Uber could make this statement after any incident involving a gun: "Uber has permanently removed the Driver's/Rider's access to the platform for violating Uber's policy", no matter what the circumstances of any incident. And thus, easily washing it's hands of any blowback or liability from the incident.


Right! The only relevance I see is the policies' affect on the UberLawsuit.


----------



## UberRidiculous

Sydney Uber said:


> Thankfully we have fairly strict anti-knife laws aswell.
> 
> Overall, because there are far fewer guns and knives in circulation in OZ there are fewer violent crimes caused with them. Does it take a President to understand that?


Okay curiosity peaked.
Australia has strict gun/knife laws?
So here's my real questions. Here in America the 2 arguments I hear predominantly are A.) We need to protect ourselves from bad people. How do Australians feel about protecting themselves? Because I live in Detroit (burbs) and find it's a valid argument. If I lived IN Detroit I'd absolutely need a weapon in my home. The homes in Detroit have iron bars on windows and doors and businesses have bullet proof glass and barbed wire fences. Don't get me started! B.) Our Constitution says we have the right to arms and we need arms to keep our government from getting stupid. How do Australians feel about the possibility of an 'out of control' gov't?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

UberRidiculous said:


> B.) Our Constitution says we have the right to arms and we need arms to keep our government from getting stupid.


While I am pro gun ownership, the idea that any individual is going to go up against the government is laughable. For every gun you have the government has hundreds of trained police and mulitary to crush your ass. Ask the folks in Ruby Ridge or Waco. Individual gun owners are no match for the government and they know it.


----------



## UberRidiculous

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> While I am pro gun ownership, the idea that any individual is going to go up against the government is laughable. For every gun you have the government has hundreds of trained police and mulitary to crush your ass. Ask the folks in Ruby Ridge or Waco. Individual gun owners are no match for the government and they know it.


Agreed. I've never had a good answer when that position comes up. And it seems to be common. 
Actually I don't have strong opinions on gun rights except that you do need a weapon in your home if you live in the city of Detroit.


----------



## Nick tardy

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> While I am pro gun ownership, the idea that any individual is going to go up against the government is laughable. For every gun you have the government has hundreds of trained police and mulitary to crush your ass. Ask the folks in Ruby Ridge or Waco. Individual gun owners are no match for the government and they know it.


That statement is false. They may have a lot of guns, but they don't have the people to hold them. The entire military is 4-5 million including guards, reserves etc, and maybe a million LEOs nationwide. Compare that to the 300m guns spread across 80 or so million people. Not just the gun wack jobs, but the hunters, veterans, etc.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

Nick tardy said:


> That statement is false. They may have a lot of guns, but they don't have the people to hold them. The entire military is 4-5 million including guards, reserves etc, and maybe a million LEOs nationwide. Compare that to the 300m guns spread across 80 or so million people. Not just the gun wack jobs, but the hunters, veterans, etc.


Yes, but they bigger more powerful guns then you have, plus, they're organized against us and we're not allowed to organize amongst ourselves.

Go ahead, try to organize a few "like-minded citizens" against the government. See what that gets you.


----------



## Nick tardy

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Yes, but they bigger more powerful guns then you have, plus, they're organized against us and we're not allowed to organize amongst ourselves.
> 
> Go ahead, try to organize a few "like-minded citizens" against the government. See what that gets you.


1. There are plenty of legit militias that are very organized 
2. You really think the door kickers will follow those kinds of orders? (They won't)

-a former door kicker


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

Nick tardy said:


> 1. There are plenty of legit militias that are very organized
> 2. You really think the door kickers will follow those kinds of orders? (They won't)
> 
> -a former door kicker


Read up on the "Bonus Marchers" following WWI and how the US Army fired on unarmed veterans.

Retired door-kickers might not fire on their fellow citizen, but the military follows orders. - former military


----------



## Nick tardy

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Read up on the "Bonus Marchers" following WWI and how the US Army fired on unarmed veterans.
> 
> Retired door-kickers might not fire on their fellow citizen, but the military follows orders. - former military


Society has changed since then. This conversation was had many times in the sand box.


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberRidiculous said:


> Okay curiosity peaked.
> Australia has strict gun/knife laws?
> So here's my real questions. Here in America the 2 arguments I hear predominantly are A.) We need to protect ourselves from bad people. How do Australians feel about protecting themselves? Because I live in Detroit (burbs) and find it's a valid argument. If I lived IN Detroit I'd absolutely need a weapon in my home. The homes in Detroit have iron bars on windows and doors and businesses have bullet proof glass and barbed wire fences. Don't get me started! B.) Our Constitution says we have the right to arms and we need arms to keep our government from getting stupid. How do Australians feel about the possibility of an 'out of control' gov't?


Okay, I get the message, there is REAL fear, based on REAL statistics of weapons crimes. So of course, good folk feel the need to arm themselves against bad folk.

But in the interim, waiting for the day that you can draw your weapon like Harry Callaghan and without emotion pop a Perp in his left ventricle, without innocent collateral damage, what other risks does gun ownership represent? Have they proven to be a safe family fixture in many households?.

A government out of control! Wow the NRA fear campaign has got you hook line and sinker! Fear is a powerful motivating emotion and you unnecessarily live in fear to satisfy the agenda of the gun lobby.

We in Australia do not share that fear and have a better life for it.


----------



## UberRidiculous

Sydney Uber said:


> Okay, I get the message, there is REAL fear, based on REAL statistics of weapons crimes. So of course, good folk feel the need to arm themselves against bad folk.
> 
> But in the interim, waiting for the day that you can draw your weapon like Harry Callaghan and without emotion pop a Perp in his left ventricle, without innocent collateral damage, what other risks does gun ownership represent? Have they proven to be a safe family fixture in many households?.
> 
> A government out of control! Wow the NRA fear campaign has got you hook line and sinker! Fear is a powerful motivating emotion and you unnecessarily live in fear to satisfy the agenda of the gun lobby.
> 
> We in Australia do not share that fear and have a better life for it.


Thanks!  Great answer.


----------



## RamzFanz

Let's see what has been achieved. Criminals know you are unarmed. Criminals know the policy abiding passenger is unarmed. The criminal will not be unarmed.

Sounds like a great idea.

**** no, Uber, **** no.


----------



## RamzFanz

Sydney Uber said:


> Okay, I get the message, there is REAL fear, based on REAL statistics of weapons crimes. So of course, good folk feel the need to arm themselves against bad folk.
> 
> But in the interim, waiting for the day that you can draw your weapon like Harry Callaghan and without emotion pop a Perp in his left ventricle, without innocent collateral damage, what other risks does gun ownership represent? Have they proven to be a safe family fixture in many households?.
> 
> A government out of control! Wow the NRA fear campaign has got you hook line and sinker! Fear is a powerful motivating emotion and you unnecessarily live in fear to satisfy the agenda of the gun lobby.
> 
> We in Australia do not share that fear and have a better life for it.


Are you referring to the Uber driver who saved a crowd or simply parroting liberals?


----------



## RamzFanz

Sydney Uber said:


> Okay, I get the message, there is REAL fear, based on REAL statistics of weapons crimes. So of course, good folk feel the need to arm themselves against bad folk.
> 
> But in the interim, waiting for the day that you can draw your weapon like Harry Callaghan and without emotion pop a Perp in his left ventricle, without innocent collateral damage, what other risks does gun ownership represent? Have they proven to be a safe family fixture in many households?.
> 
> A government out of control! Wow the NRA fear campaign has got you hook line and sinker! Fear is a powerful motivating emotion and you unnecessarily live in fear to satisfy the agenda of the gun lobby.
> 
> We in Australia do not share that fear and have a better life for it.


Actually, you in Austrailia fear crime more than the U.S. and experience rape and violent crime more. How's that working out for ya?


----------



## ubercurious

Optimus Uber said:


> That's BS. My constitutional right says I can bare arms.


....and I support your right too ... so much so that I got you this Tee Shirt to wear whilst you drive around


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona




----------



## UberRidiculous

Obama isn't banning any guns!


----------



## ubercurious

UberRidiculous said:


> Okay curiosity peaked.
> Australia has strict gun/knife laws?
> So here's my real questions. Here in America the 2 arguments I hear predominantly are A.) We need to protect ourselves from bad people. How do Australians feel about protecting themselves? Because I live in Detroit (burbs) and find it's a valid argument. If I lived IN Detroit I'd absolutely need a weapon in my home. The homes in Detroit have iron bars on windows and doors and businesses have bullet proof glass and barbed wire fences. Don't get me started! B.) Our Constitution says we have the right to arms and we need arms to keep our government from getting stupid. How do Australians feel about the possibility of an 'out of control' gov't?


I think this Ozzie guy says it best.. watch it all the way through as He and his Girlfriend were actually victims of a home invasion. ..interesting perspective. ..As he actually supports the 2nd Amendment and understands that it was written to keep the Government in check ....but also .....well its in the last minute or so ..
PS there is one or two expletives so NSFW. ..


----------



## UberRidiculous

ubercurious said:


> I think this Ozzie guy says it best.. watch it all the way through as He and his Girlfriend were actually victims of a home invasion. ..interesting perspective. ..As he actually supports the 2nd Amendment and understands that it was written to keep the Government in check ....but also .....well its in the last minute or so ..
> PS there is one or two expletives so NSFW. ..


Okay, I watched the WHOLE 16 minutes and it was FREAKING HILARIOUS. Awesome! 
And agreed!


----------



## Ub-urs

Sydney Uber said:


> We in Australia do not share that fear and have a better life for it.


Keep your bullshit Australian philosophy in Australia. I carry and will continue to carry....**** you and **** uber. My life is more important than the bullshit you spew.


----------



## Ub-urs

UberRidiculous said:


> Wow. I asked him for his opinion. He's entitled to his opinions. I'm entitled to ask questions. And you're entitled to your opinions. So really?


My first question to you is: Do you own a gun?


----------



## CROWBOY

I understand both sides of this argument. I'm pro gun rights, but if I want to operate in my market I can't carry a gun legally. CT drivers sometimes end up going to the airport in NY to drop off. It's my car, I should have right to carry, but Uber is providing the passengers and they have every right to make their passengers comfortable. You have to think about it along the lines of maintaining a franchise. Most Uber riders are liberal college kids. If a majority of their customers don't like guns, they have a right to appeal to their customers. If I have a passenger try to tell me they're carrying, I'm going to cut them off and tell them I rather not know.


----------



## SOBE




----------



## chi1cabby

Ub-urs said:


> Keep your bullshit Australian philosophy in Australia. I carry and will continue to carry....**** you and **** uber.


There is enough room on the forum for differing POVs. Please be civil in your posts.
Thanx!


----------



## Ub-urs

chi1cabby said:


> There is enough room on the forum for differing POVs. Please be civil in your posts.
> Thanx!


Civil went out the window when Uber made this policy.


----------



## chi1cabby

Ub-urs said:


> Civil went out the window when Uber made this policy.


Understood. 
But being uncivil to fellow forum members for expressing a differing POV is uncalled for. Sydney Uber didn't enact Uber's Firearms Prohibition Policy, Uber did. Sydney Uber is merely expressing a differing POV on the Issue of Guns, Violence & Society.


----------



## Ub-urs

chi1cabby said:


> Understood.
> But being uncivil to fellow forum members for expressing a differing POV is uncalled for. Sydney Uber didn't enact Uber's Firearms Prohibition Policy, Uber did. Sydney Uber is merely expressing a differing POV on the Issue of Guns, Violence & Society.


The portrayal of the need of guns is based on fear mongering is simply untrue and has no basis. Need I remind you what happened just this week in SC? Gun free zones are target rich environment. Uber has just made it easy for all of you who will abide by this rule to become an easy target.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

We should all email Uber to ask how to enforce this. 

Or to put it another way, ask them exactly what the best way is to tell someone with a gun they can't have a ride.

And do we cancel as "other"? That seems unfair. We should get the cancellation fee.


----------



## chi1cabby

Ub-urs said:


> Uber has just made it easy for all of you who will abide by this rule to become an easy target.


No one, may it be Drivers or Riders, will abide by this policy.


chi1cabby said:


> The only explanation for why Uber initiated the Firearms Prohibition Policy is so that Uber could make this statement after any incident involving a gun: "Uber has permanently removed the Driver's/Rider's access to the platform for violating Uber's policy", no matter what the circumstances of any incident. And thus, easily washing it's hands of any blowback or liability from the incident.


----------



## forkedover

Ill keep my g26 in an ankle holster and a broken down acr in the wheel well for as long as I want and if the red coats try to take it they are going to find themselves wrapped in a very large copy of the Constitution and launched into space on fire.

Also the NRA has 4 different arms to it one of which is the NRA ila - if your a member who doesn't know what that is, ask someone.


----------



## Just one more trip

Hey Uber!

Thanks for putting a target on my back by telling criminals that I can not have a gun in MY car. I think it is so nice of you to let bad guys know that my car is a gun-free zone safe for them to use their illegal guns without opposition.


----------



## IndyDriver

Ub-urs said:


> The portrayal of the need of guns is based on fear mongering is simply untrue and has no basis. Need I remind you what happened just this week in SC? Gun free zones are target rich environment. Uber has just made it easy for all of you who will abide by this rule to become an easy target.


I agree that Uber's stance here is ignorant at best...but the rest of your posting is questionable.

As our fellow member Sydney Uber has stated (and I have read plenty on), violent crime is down in the land down under. I also have spent time in New Zealand, where most police aren't armed, and never felt unsafe. I can't even walk the streets of Indy without feeling unsafe at times. And in all of the mass shooting incidents of recent memory in the US, when has a single person stepped in and stopped the perp? If you think gun laws as they are make this country safer, I think you are drinking too much KoolAid.

Edit: regarding fear-mongering...that is exactly what the NRA and GOP do with gun control. I'm a liberal and pro-gun. That doesn't mean just anyone should be able to buy one though.


----------



## Nick tardy

IndyDriver said:


> when has a single person stepped in and stopped the perp


How many have accured behind the magic no gun signs? Schools, most movie theaters, malls, most churches, etc etc are in the magic bubbles.


----------



## chi1cabby

To All Forum Members who feel compelled to post on the Issue of Guns, Violence & Society, please show some self restraint.
The topic of this thread is Uber's Firearms Prohibition Policy.
Thanx!


----------



## IndyDriver

Nick tardy said:


> How many have accured behind the magic no gun signs? School ls, most movie theaters, malls, most churches, etc etc are in the magic bubbles.


They are, but do you think those bubbles are any different than an Uber car? Anyone with a CCW is going to keep carrying in these bubbles regardless of policy.


----------



## Sydney Uber

RamzFanz said:


> Are you referring to the Uber driver who saved a crowd or simply parroting liberals?


Or are you referring to the 21yr old who sat amongst church-goers for an hour then decided to unload his birthday present five times on the innocent people around him?

Mate, for every happy story that involves a gun, there's 20 tragedies regarding the use of a gun. In fact a lot of good folk that try and intervene in a crime end up getting blasted themselves (EG Brendan McKown and Mark Wilson in 2005). Or worse still lose it and start hitting the wrong folk.

So how about you stop parroting, and contemplate a safer society with fewer guns and manufactured fear.


----------



## IndyDriver

chi1cabby said:


> To All Forum Members who feel compelled to post on the Issue of Guns, Violence & Society, please show some self restraint.
> The topic of this thread is Uber's Firearms Prohibition Policy.
> Thanx!


Simple. They aren't the boss, it's just a PR move. Drivers and pax alike aren't going to change their habits on what Uber says. 
.


----------



## Nick tardy

IndyDriver said:


> They are, but do you think those bubbles are any different than an Uber car? Anyone with a CCW is going to keep carrying in these bubbles regardless of policy.


That's my point exactly. Most of those events take place in victim zones. But there comes a time when one must choose whether they will follow the law or protect their life.


----------



## IndyDriver

Nick tardy said:


> That's my point exactly. Most of those events take place in victim zones. But there comes a time when one must choose whether they will follow the law or protect their life.


And the shootings still happen...so the net result is a negative outcome, proving my point. You will still disagree and find another line anyway, so I'm done with this. There is never anything useful that comes from political debates on a forum.


----------



## Guest

Deleted


----------



## Nick tardy

I just want same sex couples to be able to protect their pot farms with their "assault" rifles...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

eightblack said:


> Well, I'm an Aussie who lives in the US. I carry every day. And I wont stop carrying no matter what Uber says. I picked up a Federal Air Marshall the other day from DIA. We chatted. I knew he was armed. And he was one of the few people in 750+ rides so far that knew I was armed. We didnt lose it on each other or feel the need to go postal. I'm not getting into a debate about gun control and whether life is better in the US or Australia. We all know that if you look at statistics long enough, you can pretty well make them do anything. But I am reminded about 2 people who lost their lives in a cafe in Sydney recently because some psycho decided to hold them all hostage for 18+ hours. I live in the US because I can, I carry because I can. And I am determined to keep it that way. I hope I never every have to draw my weapon. But I'm not going to be put in a position where I cant protect the people I care about. At home or in the car.


I'm English and live in Texas. One of the things that separates countries like England from the US is that there are already so many guns out there. The only way to implement gun control NOW would be to take folks' guns away. Obviously that's not gonna happen. So we're in the situation where it us correct that if you start controlling the good citizens' guns only criminals will have them because the criminals already DO.

I would like to have guns out of the hands of 99% of people here but I don't see a way to do it now. Even if we stopped all legal gun sales tomorrow they would just come in from Mexico.

I think far more lives are lost (accidents, murders which are so easy to do by gun) because of the ready availability of guns here than are saved. I just don't see a way to fix the availability to criminals. So taking them away from everyone else WOULD make it more unsafe.

The Uber policy means nothing except to a criminal who is stupid enough to think it matters. Problem is there are many stupid criminals.

Drivers carrying, legally or not, will still carry. The ones who are illegal already are breaking the law and Uber's pronouncement adds nothing to their risk if caught.

Those legal will likely just keep it concealed even if open carry is legal where they are. If they ever need it Uber is the least of their worries.

Same goes for pax


----------



## frndthDuvel

chi1cabby said:


> There is enough room on the forum for differing POVs. Please be civil in your posts.
> Thanx!


He is just expressing what you will never see in any gun forum. The moderators there have blisters on their fingers erasing the hatred racist shit that the current genration of gun owners seem to favor. Funny how the NRA gets them ramped up on "there coming for the guns" inspiring AR price bubble ,not once but twice because. Oh and any moderate gun talk that does not adhere to the NRA kool-aid is also stricken from view. . Cowering Fox news watchers believing they have to be carrying in their homes. Open carrying as if that is a plus for gun owners. LOL Mall ninjas raised on Call of Duty.


----------



## ubercurious

Just one more trip said:


> Hey Uber!
> 
> Thanks for putting a target on my back by telling criminals that I can not have a gun in MY car. I think it is so nice of you to let bad guys know that my car is a gun-free zone safe for them to use their illegal guns without opposition.


Really ? ... do you really consider yourself *MORE* at risk now than before Uber announced this????

How many dropkick psycho criminals carrying weapons order an UberX...and why would they ??

What are they going to get from you that the couldnt get more from and easier from a Taxi or a bus/train full of people???

*TAXI*: STREET Hails - no idea of pax
*UBER*: potential criminals need an APP and a Credit Card to order an Uber... but why would they...when...

*TAXI*: carries lots of cash/coins (maybe has a Camera... but how much detterent is that to a Meth Head?)
*Uber*: no excess cash - not really a profitable target...

And if you drive X .....your Prius/Corrolla or equivalent is probably not on the list of "hot" cars that are targeted by car jackers?

So please, tell me again why you feel like you have a target on you *now* ..and why you felt so much safer ....

Oh just thought of one ...you may be a really cute guy and I guess you could get pack raped by a bunch of gun toting horny co-eds on their way back from a pool party?.....


----------



## Sydney Uber

RamzFanz said:


> Actually, you in Austrailia fear crime more than the U.S. and experience rape and violent crime more. How's that working out for ya?


Rape is the one most unfortunate crime that statistically is more prevalent in OZ. Mace is also illegal here in OZ, I would agree with the sale of Mace to females trained in it use.

But the study below shows America, armed with unnecessary weapons IS unfortunatly a far more violent, and murderous society.

http://www.nationmaster.com/country-info/compare/Australia/United-States/Crime

Perhaps UBER is doing it's little bit to try and restrict Firearm prevalence- seemingly an impossible task in the US, but you've gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Ub-urs said:


> Keep your bullshit Australian philosophy in Australia. I carry and will continue to carry....**** you and **** uber. My life is more important than the bullshit you spew.


It's not just a "philosophy" here in OZ, it's an accepted way of life, backed by strict anti-weapons laws.

Yeah sure there are always folk who will not adhere to a Society's laws, we all agree there should be law and order. Trained enforcement officers would have a easier task if there are fewer weapons to deal with in the wider community.

Should kids have guns? There are plenty that do in the US.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Or to put it another way, ask them exactly what the best way is to tell someone with a gun they can't have a ride.


^^^
Verrrrry carefully!


----------



## UberPax713

As a pax, I won't stop carrying.


----------



## Ub-urs

IndyDriver said:


> And in all of the mass shooting incidents of recent memory in the US, when has a single person stepped in and stopped the perp? If you think gun laws as they are make this country safer, I think you are drinking too much KoolAid.


I think you live in a fantasy...are you seriously asking when did someone stop a mass shooting? Need I remind you that the majority of mass shootings happen in gun free zones? Didn't an uber driver just this month shoot someone that was about to cause a mass shooting? I would think you would check your facts before making a post like this.


----------



## chi1cabby

Finally an article that acknowledged this uberpeople.net as being the source of bringing the Uber's Firearms Prohibition Policy to the attention of the media:

*Uber stops people from carrying guns on vehicles it doesn't own driven by people it doesn't employ*










_Uber has *changed its legal policy *to *stop drivers and passengers *from bringing firearms onto any "ride arranged through the Uber platform."_

The thread also counters the Uber narrative that the policy was a result of Driver feedback:
_"We made this policy change after assessing existing policies and carefully reviewing recent *feedback from both riders and driver-partners."*_


----------



## azndriver87

uber attempt to ban guns in the car is like Walmart attempting to improve sweatshop condition in China and Thailand.

oh wait...


----------



## ubercurious

Sydney Uber said:


> It's not just a "philosophy" here in OZ, it's an accepted way of life, backed by strict anti-weapons laws.
> 
> Yeah sure there are always folk who will not adhere to a Society's laws, we all agree there should be law and order. Trained enforcement officers would have a easier task if there are fewer weapons to deal with in the wider community.
> 
> Should kids have guns? There are plenty that do in the US.


To be fair and balanced here .... just so you know. .. I'm an Aussie and I have many great American friends and in my lifetime I've shot:
○ SLR's in the Army Cadets as a kid under strict Military supervision,
• .22s on mate's farms hunting rabbits and other feral
●● 12gauge shotties at Clay targets,
▪ 9 mm Beretta 90two and other semi auto rifles/ hand guns at supervised rifle ranges .....and whilst I am by no means an expert I ain't no prude either. ... I don't own one, never had one in my home but people I do know that own guns in Oz are very cautious, responsible and strict in their use and storage.

In case you were wondering. ...Yes, there are still a shit load of guns in Oz... and we got most types ...there just harder to get... and keep...but you can see the variety for sale at websites like this:
https://www.usedguns.com.au/Product.aspx?p=57903

NB: _Even though there are a mix of dealers and private sellers on this site. ..All transactions must go through a dealer in the state of the (licensed) purchaser ..so every time a gun crosses a state line it is tracked.
_
But how do Aussies really compare in gun ownership levels ?
(Reference *http://www.gunpolicy.org)*

In 2012 there were about 15 guns per 100 people in Oz (about 2,750,000 guns)
Of these 15 guns per 100 people about 13 were licensed and it is estimated that about 2 per 100 people were unlicensed
_bear in mind that unlicensed does not automatically mean "criminal/murderer/thief 
_
To compare :
it is estimated by *http://www.gunpolicy.org* that our tiny Island neighbour NZ had about 22 per 100 people
Your northern peace lovin neighbor Canada, has about 30 per 100 people

And guess how many in USA. ... *101.5 guns per 100 people.*..... ever hear of the term "overkill?" I know if anyone suggests that maybe this is too high.... the die hards will say "_from my cold dead hands_" etc.... and "we need them to protect us from the crazy government we (did/didnt) vote for. ...and the streets are full of criminals just waiting to use their illegal firearms against my constitutionally allowed, legally and responsibly owned AK47/Glock/Smith&Wesson etc."

Anyway....Here's some more fun facts

.....of the *33,636 gun related deaths in 2013 in USA .*...how many were *justifiable homicides *by law enforcement personnel or civilians... *681*.... (so the Uber driver mentioned earlier is in a very, very small minority)....

and here's an interesting comparison to consider...

*Murder by Gun ...vs .. Suicide by Gun* ...
in 2013 there were *11,208* gun related homicides.

..and. .. guess how many suicides. ..?

in 2013 there were *21,175* gun related *suicides*..... 
or almost DOUBLE the amount of homicides. ..

So, statistically speaking. ... If you own a gun. ..you or your loved one, relation, or friend. ..are almost twice as likely to die by your/ their own hand... with their own...or your own.... gun ....than they are to be the victim of a home invasion ...or.....(to keep ON Topic)..... *whilst riding in or driving an Uber .....of any sort*


----------



## JohnF

Can I carry a fork. I really don't want to be 'forked' up by anyone


----------



## Uber-Doober

Ub-urs said:


> I think you live in a fantasy...are you seriously asking when did someone stop a mass shooting? Need I remind you that the majority of mass shootings happen in gun free zones? Didn't an uber driver just this month shoot someone that was about to cause a mass shooting? I would think you would check your facts before making a post like this.


^^^
Would you actually expect the gun-grabber media to report on an occurrence like that? 
And, if a licensee were to stop a mass murder, then there wouldn't be one to report on.


----------



## JohnF

Does state law trump company policy? I'm just askin

I live in Texas where open carry is now the law.

Can I refuse a ride if the pax is carrying a gun? Remember he does have a gun. I just have a fork or a spork (if I just came from KFC)


----------



## observer

JohnF said:


> Can I carry a fork. I really don't want to be 'forked' up by anyone


Is being spooned better than being forked?


----------



## frndthDuvel

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Would you actually expect the gun-grabber media to report on an occurrence like that?
> And, if a licensee were to stop a mass murder, then there wouldn't be one to report on.


When those 2 white right wingers assasinated the cops in Vegas last year and then dropped the tea bag flag didn't an armed citizen get shot and killed trying to stop the attack?


----------



## Uber-Doober

frndthDuvel said:


> When those 2 white right wingers assasinated the cops in Vegas last year and then dropped the tea bag flag didn't an armed citizen get shot and killed trying to stop the attack?


^^^
Que?
I Googled tea bag and it put me on the Lipton site. 
Don't remember anything of the sort.


----------



## UberRidiculous

chi1cabby said:


> Finally an article that acknowledged this uberpeople.net as being the source of bringing the Uber's Firearms Prohibition Policy to the attention of the media:
> 
> *Uber stops people from carrying guns on vehicles it doesn't own driven by people it doesn't employ*
> 
> View attachment 8783
> 
> 
> _Uber has *changed its legal policy *to *stop drivers and passengers *from bringing firearms onto any "ride arranged through the Uber platform."_
> 
> The thread also counters the Uber narrative that the policy was a result of Driver feedback:
> _"We made this policy change after assessing existing policies and carefully reviewing recent *feedback from both riders and driver-partners."*_


Pando link doesn't work!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Ub-urs said:


> Keep your bullshit Australian philosophy in Australia. I carry and will continue to carry....**** you and **** uber. My life is more important than the bullshit you spew.


Yay. So you are quitting Uber so you don't have to leave your little friend at home. Best excuse so far.


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberRidiculous said:


> Pando link doesn't work!


^^^
404 is a server error. 
Probably crashed due to the word spreading.


----------



## Ub-urs

Sacto Burbs said:


> Yay. So you are quitting Uber so you don't have to leave your little friend at home. Best excuse so far.


What is it that you're trying to say? be clear


----------



## groovyguru

Optimus Uber said:


> That's BS. My constitutional right says I can bare arms.
> 
> It's my car. You're treating me like an employee. I'm a partner


It's okay, Optimus. If you get into a situation where you would have been better off with a gun just choose the "I have serious concerns with a rider" option on your driver app and a CSR will get back to you within 24 hours.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Que?
> I Googled tea bag and it put me on the Lipton site.
> Don't remember anything of the sort.


Yeah, well Faux news certainly did not cover the assasination of the 2 Las Vegas cops and the tea bag flag they dropped like they cover any other domestic terroism incident when perped by a person of color. So perhaps you do not know of this incident in your own home town. Oh,ok.You really want to admit you did not hear about the cop assasinations by domestic white right wing terrorists in Las Vegas just last year? If so you really have no business in participating in a news thread because you obviously seem to be in a dark spot without light regarding current affairs. Now I understand you not knowing the history of the NRA as I showed you in a link from the NRA's site, but hey, it's hot in Vegas.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

yay - congratulations well done I think you've made an excellent decision especially under the circumstance

your little friend - emotional attachment to an inanimate object similar to a smoker is calling their pack of cigarettes their friends, something non human that makes them feel safe and secure 

best excuse so far - everybody on the forum gives high fives and super congratulate people who quit Uber, most say they aren't making enough money, but you have placed your love of your little friend above all things Uber. congratulations


----------



## Ub-urs

frndthDuvel said:


> Yeah, well Faux news certainly did not cover the assasination of the 2 Las Vegas cops and the tea bag flag they dropped like they cover any other domestic terroism incident when perped by a person of color. So perhaps you do not know of this incident in your own home town. Oh,ok.You really want to admit you did not hear about the cop assasinations by domestic white right wing terrorists in Las Vegas just last year? If so you really have no business in participating in a news thread because you obviously seem to be in a dark spot without light regarding current affairs. Now I understand you not knowing the history of the NRA as I showed you in a link from the NRA's site, but hey, it's hot in Vegas.


Are you talking about this incident that wasn't covered by fox news but yet covered by fox news? Dude, get a life...these are criminals and exactly who we need to protect ourselves from. You're a funny little troll:
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/06/09/las-vegas-shooting-officers-dead-possible-white-supremacists/


----------



## Sacto Burbs

frndthDuvel said:


> When those 2 white right wingers assasinated the cops in Vegas last year and then dropped the tea bag flag didn't an armed citizen get shot and killed trying to stop the attack?


This-

The duo then left the restaurant and walked over to a nearby Walmart, where Jerad Miller fired a shot into the air and told people to get out, shouting that it was "a revolution," McMahill said.

*Bystander Joseph Robert Wilcox, 31, who was carrying a concealed weapon inside the store*, spotted Jerad Miller and told a friend he would confront him, according to authorities. As he neared Jerad, he was shot in the ribs by Amanda and later died, McMahill said.


----------



## Nick tardy

ubercurious said:


> And guess how many in USA. ... *101.5 guns per 100 people.*.....


Where did this number come from? Just curious. I haven't seen anything higher than 90/100



ubercurious said:


> If you own a gun. ..you or your loved one, relation, or friend. ..are almost twice as likely to die by your/ their own hand...


Really isn't a anti gun argument. It's just one of many ways to off yourself. Ban guns, and people will just find a different way to kill themselves.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Police said the 43-year-old Pullum and the other victim, 56-year-old Robert Taylor, both pulled their vehicles into the car wash after some type of road-rage incident moments earlier.

Both had permits to carry concealed weapons.

*After a confrontation between the two men outside of the vehicles*, they exchanged shots that ended up being fatal to both men.

Yeah... if neither one has a gun, it probably ends with a broken nose instead of two funerals.

http://m.dailykos.com/story/2013/09...holders-shoot-and-kill-each-other-in-Michigan


----------



## RamzFanz

Sydney Uber said:


> Or are you referring to the 21yr old who sat amongst church-goers for an hour then decided to unload his birthday present five times on the innocent people around him?
> 
> Mate, for every happy story that involves a gun, there's 20 tragedies regarding the use of a gun. In fact a lot of good folk that try and intervene in a crime end up getting blasted themselves (EG Brendan McKown and Mark Wilson in 2005). Or worse still lose it and start hitting the wrong folk.
> 
> So how about you stop parroting, and contemplate a safer society with fewer guns and manufactured fear.


But, wait, he couldn't legally own a gun and it was a no gun zone. You mean he didn't obey the laws and rules that disarmed these people he killed? I'm SHOCKED!


----------



## RamzFanz

Sydney Uber said:


> Rape is the one most unfortunate crime that statistically is more prevalent in OZ. Mace is also illegal here in OZ, I would agree with the sale of Mace to females trained in it use.
> 
> But the study below shows America, armed with unnecessary weapons IS unfortunatly a far more violent, and murderous society.
> 
> http://www.nationmaster.com/country-info/compare/Australia/United-States/Crime
> 
> Perhaps UBER is doing it's little bit to try and restrict Firearm prevalence- seemingly an impossible task in the US, but you've gotta start somewhere.


So, start with the law abiding citizens? That's your plan?

Do you realize that the areas in the US with the greatest gun control are also the most violent with the most gun crimes?

Seriously, if I'm talking to a person who thinks you need training for mace, we don't have much to discuss.


----------



## RamzFanz

Sacto Burbs said:


> Police said the 43-year-old Pullum and the other victim, 56-year-old Robert Taylor, both pulled their vehicles into the car wash after some type of road-rage incident moments earlier.
> 
> Both had permits to carry concealed weapons.
> 
> *After a confrontation between the two men outside of the vehicles*, they exchanged shots that ended up being fatal to both men.
> 
> Yeah... if neither one has a gun, it probably ends with a broken nose instead of two funerals.
> 
> http://m.dailykos.com/story/2013/09...holders-shoot-and-kill-each-other-in-Michigan


The fact that you're quoting the dailykos tells me more than the article. That would be like me quoting someone like Limbaugh. The reason concealed carry incidents are so interesting is because they are exceedingly rare. Statistically, there is no group less likely to commit a gun crime. A cop is more likely.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Ub-urs said:


> Are you talking about this incident that wasn't covered by fox news but yet covered by fox news? Dude, get a life...these are criminals and exactly who we need to protect ourselves from. You're a funny little troll:
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/06/09/las-vegas-shooting-officers-dead-possible-white-supremacists/


NO troll, I likely have owned guns longer than you have been alive. Better ones as well. You probably like your chinese ak.

Why should I click on your link when you ignored the fact you were wrong regarding NRA history, and you refuse to say you do or do not know of the tea baggers who shot cops in your city just last year. Yeah Faux news covered the story for about 2 minutes. I think it took about 2 days for Hannity or O'rielley to mention it. Again, this is not a gun forum where they are scrubbed by the minute of racist shit and anything not kowtowing to the NRA line.

So go ahead and embrace your ignorance by calling somebody a troll who disagrees with you and proves you either wrong or a liar. Again, I am for the 2A, but I am not for the idiots who think open carry is a good way to keep it, or the mall ninjas and their AR's dressed up in barbie gear who think they are all that. I have no problem if an UBER driver wants to carry legally as opposed to what UBER wants him to. I think the angst displayed by so many instead of a silent smirk while they carry is stupidity. Again, I support your right to carry concealed in Nevada, and respect whatever your decision is on that.

http://mediamatters.org/blog/2014/12/22/fox-news-double-standard-for-right-wing-cop-kil/201978


----------



## Ub-urs

frndthDuvel said:


> Yeah Faux news covered the story for about 2 minutes.


I love how you changed your story now...So Fox did cover it and I call you out on it and now you're singing that they didn't cover it soon enough or long enough? Maybe you should click on the link. I seriously doubt that you're 2A supporter or even touched a gun.


----------



## contactone

Policy or not, I will carry while driving once I get my CCW license. The worst uber can do to me if they find out I carry is ban/deactivate my account. I figure the only way they can find out I carry is from me having to shoot a stupid passenger.


----------



## Sydney Uber

ubercurious said:


> To be fair and balanced here .... just so you know. .. I'm an Aussie and I have many great American friends and in my lifetime I've shot:
> ○ SLR's in the Army Cadets as a kid under strict Military supervision,
> • .22s on mate's farms hunting rabbits and other feral
> ●● 12gauge shotties at Clay targets,
> ▪ 9 mm Beretta 90two and other semi auto rifles/ hand guns at supervised rifle ranges .....and whilst I am by no means an expert I ain't no prude either. ... I don't own one, never had one in my home but people I do know that own guns in Oz are very cautious, responsible and strict in their use and storage.
> 
> In case you were wondering. ...Yes, there are still a shit load of guns in Oz... and we got most types ...there just harder to get... and keep...but you can see the variety for sale at websites like this:
> https://www.usedguns.com.au/Product.aspx?p=57903
> 
> NB: _Even though there are a mix of dealers and private sellers on this site. ..All transactions must go through a dealer in the state of the (licensed) purchaser ..so every time a gun crosses a state line it is tracked.
> _
> But how do Aussies really compare in gun ownership levels ?
> (Reference *http://www.gunpolicy.org)*
> 
> In 2012 there were about 15 guns per 100 people in Oz (about 2,750,000 guns)
> Of these 15 guns per 100 people about 13 were licensed and it is estimated that about 2 per 100 people were unlicensed
> _bear in mind that unlicensed does not automatically mean "criminal/murderer/thief
> _
> To compare :
> it is estimated by *http://www.gunpolicy.org* that our tiny Island neighbour NZ had about 22 per 100 people
> Your northern peace lovin neighbor Canada, has about 30 per 100 people
> 
> And guess how many in USA. ... *101.5 guns per 100 people.*..... ever hear of the term "overkill?" I know if anyone suggests that maybe this is too high.... the die hards will say "_from my cold dead hands_" etc.... and "we need them to protect us from the crazy government we (did/didnt) vote for. ...and the streets are full of criminals just waiting to use their illegal firearms against my constitutionally allowed, legally and responsibly owned AK47/Glock/Smith&Wesson etc."
> 
> Anyway....Here's some more fun facts
> 
> .....of the *33,636 gun related deaths in 2013 in USA .*...how many were *justifiable homicides *by law enforcement personnel or civilians... *681*.... (so the Uber driver mentioned earlier is in a very, very small minority)....
> 
> and here's an interesting comparison to consider...
> 
> *Murder by Gun ...vs .. Suicide by Gun* ...
> in 2013 there were *11,208* gun related homicides.
> 
> ..and. .. guess how many suicides. ..?
> 
> in 2013 there were *21,175* gun related *suicides*.....
> or almost DOUBLE the amount of homicides. ..
> 
> So, statistically speaking. ... If you own a gun. ..you or your loved one, relation, or friend. ..are almost twice as likely to die by your/ their own hand... with their own...or your own.... gun ....than they are to be the victim of a home invasion ...or.....(to keep ON Topic)..... *whilst riding in or driving an Uber .....of any sort*


Thanks for your input UberCurious. I too have been known to go down to Cecil park with a friend who's on the Commonwealth shooting team and try and knock some clay targets outta the sky. It's fun, hard and needs good disciplined technique to get right. (She whoops my ass every time!)

Guns as a purely sporting and hunting tool ARE OK. you can't bait to keep feral and unwanted pest animals down without harming those animals you wish to protect. A gun in the hands of a professional responsible hunter is the most effective tool.

But guns marketed on the basis that there will be a future need to arm against a Government gone wild, is absolute lunacy. That is closely followed by the supposed need to carry guns around for "protection".

The use of guns for suicides, their tragic accidents and use in mindless mass shootings has proven ANY positive benefits are hugely outweighed by the tragedies that unfettered gun ownership has fuelled.

There is a place for guns, and it's not in the family home, car or on a citizens person.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Ub-urs said:


> I love how you changed your story now...So Fox did cover it and I call you out on it and now you're singing that they didn't cover it soon enough or long enough? Maybe you should click on the link. I seriously doubt that you're 2A supporter or even touched a gun.


Who is trolling now? LOL
You should try reading for comprehension. I said Faux news did not cover the story like they do other stories/
I wrote
"Yeah, well Faux news certainly did not cover the assasination of the 2 Las Vegas cops and the tea bag flag they dropped like they cover any other domestic terroism incident when perped by a person of color"

Where does that infer I said Faux news did not cover the story?
crickets I am sure like the NRA info and whether you knew about the Veagas tea bag shooters. But that is ok, and I sure you are not use to being in forums where those with opposing views can actually state them and have them not stripped.
Unless you want to tell me that gun forums are not typically over moderated and have to be cleansed of the sickest vilest racist shit around so moderate gun owners and others don't freak at the hatred.


----------



## chi1cabby

Okay!
Sydney Uber Ub-urs frndthDuvel RamzFanz Nick tardy et al.
*The thread topic is Uber's Firearms Policy. *I started this thread to bring the new policy to the attention of the media. And I believe I've succeeded in that.
Now I'd like to be able to use this thread to get Uber to reverse the policy.
Please refrain from posting *OFF TOPIC. *If you continue posting about political, ideological, societal etc Guns & Violence issue, I will ask for deletion of your posts.

You all are more than welcome to start another thread on it.

Thanx!


----------



## Ub-urs

frndthDuvel said:


> Unless you want to tell me that gun forums are not typically over moderated and have to be cleansed of the sickest vilest racist shit around so moderate gun owners and oterhs don't freak at the hatred.


I don't care about gun forums and I don't care about fox news...the fact of the matter is that you tried to derail and distract with your topic and you failed. Keep trolling.


----------



## RamzFanz

Sydney Uber said:


> Thanks for your input UberCurious. I too have been known to go down to Cecil park with a friend who's on the Commonwealth shooting team and try and knock some clay targets outta the sky. It's fun, hard and needs good disciplined technique to get right. (She whoops my ass every time!)
> 
> Guns as a purely sporting and hunting tool ARE OK. you can't bait to keep feral and unwanted pest animals down without harming those animals you wish to protect. A gun in the hands of a professional responsible hunter is the most effective tool.
> 
> But guns marketed on the basis that there will be a future need to arm against a Government gone wild, is absolute lunacy. That is closely followed by the supposed need to carry guns around for "protection".
> 
> The use of guns for suicides, their tragic accidents and use in mindless mass shootings has proven ANY positive benefits are hugely outweighed by the tragedies that unfettered gun ownership has fuelled.
> 
> There is a place for guns, and it's not in the family home, car or on a citizens person.


You are so right about never needing arms to overthrow a government. I mean, what oppressive government has ever been overthrown by armed revolution? Well, other than France, US, Australia, India... wait, it seems almost all democracies had to overthrow governments. That's odd.

Here's the thing. You live in a nation with no land borders. The US has massive land borders. What can work in a nation like Australia, England, Japan, won't work in the US. Criminals WILL have guns. You either fight back or you throw yourself on their mercy and hope.

*AS FAR AS UBER*, they have no legal right to tell you, an IC, what you can and can't do for self protection.


----------



## Sydney Uber

observer said:


> Is being spooned better than being forked?


Definitely!


----------



## Sydney Uber

RamzFanz said:


> You are so right about never needing arms to overthrow a government. I mean, what oppressive government has ever been overthrown by armed revolution? Well, other than France, US, Australia, India... wait, it seems almost all democracies had to overthrow governments. That's odd.
> 
> Here's the thing. You live in a nation with no land borders. The US has massive land borders. What can work in a nation like Australia, England, Japan, won't work in the US. Criminals WILL have guns. You either fight back or you throw yourself on their mercy and hope.
> 
> *AS FAR AS UBER*, they have no legal right to tell you, an IC, what you can and can't do for self protection.


Nice response RamzFanz! Those chill pills are finally taking effect.

And that is the biggest problem with unfettered gun ownership - the wildly dynamic state of human emotions whilst in charge of a lethal device.

Answer me this, should that 21 yr old at Charleston been given a gun for his 21st Birthday?

Could UBER's gun policy helped here?


----------



## Sydney Uber

RamzFanz said:


> So, start with the law abiding citizens? That's your plan?
> 
> Do you realize that the areas in the US with the greatest gun control are also the most violent with the most gun crimes?
> 
> Seriously, if I'm talking to a person who thinks you need training for mace, we don't have much to discuss.


Tell me, where cant you use mace?

Uber Gun Policy


----------



## Sydney Uber

RamzFanz said:


> You are so right about never needing arms to overthrow a government. I mean, what oppressive government has ever been overthrown by armed revolution? Well, other than France, US, Australia, India... wait, it seems almost all democracies had to overthrow governments. That's odd.
> 
> Here's the thing. You live in a nation with no land borders. The US has massive land borders. What can work in a nation like Australia, England, Japan, won't work in the US. Criminals WILL have guns. You either fight back or you throw yourself on their mercy and hope.
> 
> *AS FAR AS UBER*, they have no legal right to tell you, an IC, what you can and can't do for self protection.


We really should head down to the break wall and toss a line in for a few hours. Does fishing calm you down? Works for me.


----------



## RockinEZ




----------



## ubercurious

Nick tardy said:


> Where did this number come from? Just curious. I haven't seen anything higher than 90/100
> 
> Really isn't a anti gun argument. It's just one of many ways to off yourself. Ban guns, and people will just find a different way to kill themselves.


*A)* Reference link to University research site with explanation and researchers names etc is in the post (*2x*) in *BOLD* ...let me know if you have trouble finding it and I'll make it bigger and in red

*B)* sure they will.... but it might take them longer, and repeatedly hitting yourself over the head with a baseball bat may actually knock some sense into the person so they realise that suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem...we all have bad days and make poor life choices ,, unfortunately 20,000+ people in the US had no 2nd chance once they pulled the trigger ...i.e. instant result ..no 2nd chance to rethink a poor decision or a momentary lapse of reason when they thought this was their only way out... maybe somone was only moments away from walking in and providing them a solution they hadnt considered..?

Guns dont kill people ...sure ..but Maybe... the freedom of access to guns in the home by non licensed family and friends, the ease of purchase, the lack of background checks and the lifetime of familiarity/desensitization to so many lethal weapons of instant and devastating destruction and death does kill more innocent victims than it protects...maybe ...?

The ripple effect of any suicide on partners/parents/siblings/ kids/friends affects 5x 10x 20x the actual death toll ....so tell me again how having more guns around to "protect" yourself is a good thing for all those affected by a gun based suicide rate that is DOUBLE that of gun based homicides?

Do yourself a favour and watch the Jim Jeffries video posted earlier ... he makes some good points whilst making you laugh... ...


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Concealed weapon means no one knows you're carrying. Problem solved.


----------



## ubercurious

RamzFanz said:


> You are so right about never needing arms to overthrow a government. *I mean, what oppressive government has ever been overthrown by armed revolution? *Well, other than France, US, Australia, *India*... wait, it seems almost all democracies had to overthrow governments. That's odd.
> 
> Here's the thing. You live in a nation with no land borders. The US has massive land borders. What can work in a nation like Australia, England, Japan, won't work in the US. Criminals WILL have guns. You either fight back or you throw yourself on their mercy and hope.
> 
> *AS FAR AS UBER*, they have no legal right to tell you, an IC, what you can and can't do for self protection.


geez mate ... you are right up there with your world history...where the F%C^ did you learn that shit?
India ... oyerthrew the British with a really RADICAL dude who advised them that VIOLENCE was NOT the answer ...









Australia became an independent nation on 1 January 1901 when the British Parliament passed legislation allowing the six Australian colonies to govern in their own right as part of the Commonwealth of Australia.

It may come as a disappointment ...but there was no one in Commando gear holding an Assault rifle to the head of all the members of the British Parliament when they agreed to this ....

You may be confused with the Eureka Stockade - over in 20 minutes and 25 miners were killed protesting against high cost of mining licenses ... through democracy and discussion later on when the guns were put away and the dead were buried... the mining licenses were reduced ... but no oppressive Foreign Governments were overthrown???

As for no land borders .... do you reckon that in a world of nuclear weapons in submarines and ICBMs Long range Bombers and "Drones" that makes us "safer" than the imminent threat of invasion by those bloodthirsty Canadians do ya.... ???

Have a read about Gandhi, diplomacy, Foreign Aid, helping your neighbour... these are the things that stop wars before they start ... and are generally cheaper to fund and result in less deaths all around (but this option is less profitable to large multi nationals that profit from war..... so they don't like it much )


----------



## RamzFanz

Sydney Uber said:


> Tell me, where cant you use mace?
> 
> Uber Gun Policy


Was it not you who said it was illegal in Australia?


----------



## RamzFanz

ubercurious said:


> As for no land borders .... do you reckon that in a world of nuclear weapons in submarines and ICBMs Long range Bombers and "Drones" that makes us "safer" than the imminent threat of invasion by those bloodthirsty Canadians do ya.... ???


Um... what are you even talking about? When did I refer to an invading nation?

Yes, I was wrong about Australia and India. Seems I found myself on an "alternative history" site.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

chi1cabby said:


> Okay!
> Sydney Uber Ub-urs frndthDuvel RamzFanz Nick tardy et al.
> *The thread topic is Uber's Firearms Policy. *I started this thread to bring the new policy to the attention of the media. And I believe I've succeeded in that.
> Now I'd like to be able to use this thread to get Uber to reverse the policy.
> Please refrain from posting *OFF TOPIC. *If you continue posting about political, ideological, societal etc Guns & Violence issue, I will ask for deletion of your posts.
> 
> You all are more than welcome to start another thread on it.
> 
> Thanx!


Boo hiss chi1cabby. I support the new no weapons in my personal car policy. It is one of the reasons I enjoy driving lyft, they are not insane about weapons. They recognize that the very presence of weapons makes people uncomfortable. To people are so psychotic that having something on their person that can actually kill another human, all I can say is you are cowards, and you should open carry so the rest of us can keep the hell away from you.

what I really need is an effective metal detector so that I can scan a passenger before they come into my car that detects large amounts of metal, pax may be carrying gold bullion, but that's okay, I just don't want them in my car either.

open carry so that I can get as far away from you as possible, you people who want to carry concealed want to hide the fact that you have the intention of killing somebody. and since you are going out of your way to hide that fact from me, that makes you a sicko.


----------



## Ub-urs

Sacto Burbs said:


> open carry so that I can get as far away from you as possible, you people who want to carry concealed want to hide the fact that you have the intention of killing somebody. and since you are going out of your way to hide that fact from me, that makes you a sicko.


Don't you live in CA? You couldn't carry open or concealed if you wanted to. Of course when the shit goes down the police will be there in seconds to help you, right? you a gangsta boy, you a gangsta!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

the person who pulls a gun first gets to shoot first, and all of you who think you're going to be able to pull your concealed weapon out in time to stop the shot going off, are out of your mind

if someone has a gun, and you don't, you are very small threat. If you do have a gun, you are a huge threat, and anyone with half a brain would take you out immediately

if anyone on this thread was really concerned about self protection they would never get into the lethal weapon that we call a car, and they would not get on the road with tens of thousands of other lethal weapons, any one of which for no good reason could slam into them and kill them

I am curious if the cabbies here really believe that the murdered cabbies would be alive today if they had been carrying concealed.


----------



## Ub-urs

Sacto Burbs said:


> the person who pulls a gun first gets to shoot at first, and all of you think you're going to be able to pull your concealed weapon out in time to stop the shot going off are out of your mind


Please don't talk abut something you have no idea about. In my lifetime I had to pull out my gun in a life or death situation on 3 different occasions, Please go take some gun classes because you sound like an idiot. You have the right not to carry, I have the right to carry. In fact, my entire state believes in constitutional carry.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I have never been anywhere in my life where I would have been less at risk if I had had a gun, and that includes being in Vientiane Laos, Bangkok, Chaing Mai Thailand in the 70s.

but do share your stories about how you were in an enclosed car and your gun prevented someone who had a gun from shooting you... I'm willing to learn...


----------



## Ub-urs

A gun doesn't put you less at risk of violence in any scenario, it does give you the advantage when the time comes. If you don't want to carry, then don't. Your believes do not trump mine.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

like I said, I'm willing to learn... Please share how you were in an enclosed vehicle when a passenger pulled out a gun and you were safer because you had a gun... That is the topic of this thread


----------



## Ub-urs

2003 in an attempted carjacking...what's your next question?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

No s


Ub-urs said:


> 2003 in an attempted carjacking...what's your next question?


No shots fired? She was going to kill you to take the car and not just dump you by the side of the road?


----------



## Ub-urs

you know, you're right...I guess I was young then and my psychic ability wasn't refined yet.


----------



## OCBob

Sacto Burbs said:


> Boo hiss chi1cabby. I support the new no weapons in my personal car policy. It is one of the reasons I enjoy driving lyft, they are not insane about weapons. They recognize that the very presence of weapons makes people uncomfortable. To people are so psychotic that having something on their person that can actually kill another human, all I can say is you are cowards, and you should open carry so the rest of us can keep the hell away from you.
> 
> what I really need is an effective metal detector so that I can scan a passenger before they come into my car that detects large amounts of metal, pax may be carrying gold bullion, but that's okay, I just don't want them in my car either.
> 
> open carry so that I can get as far away from you as possible, you people who want to carry concealed want to hide the fact that you have the intention of killing somebody. and since you are going out of your way to hide that fact from me, that makes you a sicko.


Ironic that you are worried about your driver carrying something that can kill you but have no problem getting into a car that can take you off a cliff or head on into a semi truck.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

OCBob said:


> Ironic that you are worried about your driver carrying something that can kill you but have no problem getting into a car that can take you off a cliff or head on into a semi truck.


Bingo. The mad fear of needing a gun for self protection when the real risk is getting into and driving a lethal weapon, surrounded by similar lethal weapons. Thank you OCBob for showing the idiocy of ignoring the real risk, while hopping up and down about a virtually non-existing threat.

Ub-urs As to the car-jacking, you had a pax pull a gun on you while she was in the car ? You pulled yours and she quietly got out ? Is that how it went down ? Or did she pull out another kind of weapon and your gun trumped it? I'm trying to picture risking my life to prevent my car from getting jacked.


----------



## Sydney Uber

RamzFanz said:


> Was it not you who said it was illegal in Australia?


Yes it is illegal (sorry it's confusing in context) but "operationally" even where legal, where wouldn't you use it?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Sacto Burbs said:


> Bingo. The mad fear of needing a gun for self protection when the real risk is getting into and driving a lethal weapon, surrounded by similar lethal weapons. Thank you OCBob for showing the idiocy of ignoring the real risk, while hopping up and down about a virtual non-existing threat.


That was Gold!


----------



## OCBob

Sacto Burbs said:


> Bingo. The mad fear of needing a gun for self protection when the real risk is getting into and driving a lethal weapon, surrounded by similar lethal weapons. Thank you OCBob for showing the idiocy of ignoring the real risk, while hopping up and down about a virtually non-existing threat.
> 
> As to the car-jacking, you had a pax pull a gun on you while she was in the car ? You pulled yours and she quietly got out ? Is that how it went down ? Or did she pull out another kind of weapon and your gun trumped it? I'm trying to picture risking my life to prevent my car from getting jacked.


I think the ironic is you being feared of the driver but the driver is carrying to protect himself from a crazy passenger. I had one two weeks ago and while I don't have a weapon, I wish I had mace to at least have it ready or be more forceful with the asshole pax. I have no issue with a driver carrying a weapon. We have no clue who we pick up. 
As for your 2nd paragraph, who is that tooas it sure isn't addressed to me.


----------



## Sydney Uber

contactone said:


> Policy or not, I will carry while driving once I get my CCW license. The worst uber can do to me if they find out I carry is ban/deactivate my account. I figure the only way they can find out I carry is from me having to shoot a stupid passenger.


Damn! I thought I had found a Brother from another Mother from your Avatar! But I'm not sure how safe a chimp would be carrying. This is what happened with Cousin Charles back home- they've promoted him to Platoon Sargeant!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

OCBob said:


> I think the ironic is you being feared of the driver but the driver is carrying to protect himself from a crazy passenger. I had one two weeks ago and while I don't have a weapon, I wish I had mace to at least have it ready or be more forceful with the asshole pax. I have no issue with a driver carrying a weapon. We have no clue who we pick up.
> As for your 2nd paragraph, who is that tooas it sure isn't addressed to me.


You assume that Uber drivers are sane, rational, under control people who make sound decisions under pressure that never cause death. That they will not mistake a crackpot for a life-threatening situation and destroy a human life and the entire family that is associated with that life. Yet they daily go work for $1.10 a mile.

Non-deadly force is way different from murder. As another person suggested, a very bright flashlight in the guy's eyes buys you enough time to get out of the car and to safety.

Or open carry. I'm all for it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I want this:

The NYPD recently announced that it’s working on a mobile scanner designed to detect concealed weapons on people from up to 75 feet away. The department won’t say when the devices might hit the street or how much they will cost, but Police Commissioner Raymond W. Kelly has already praised them as “a cutting-edge effort to deter gun violence.”


----------



## Sydney Uber

Sacto Burbs said:


> I want this:
> 
> The NYPD recently announced that it's working on a mobile scanner designed to detect concealed weapons on people from up to 75 feet away. The department won't say when the devices might hit the street or how much they will cost, but Police Commissioner Raymond W. Kelly has already praised them as "a cutting-edge effort to deter gun violence."


Here is the scanner in question. I love the last line which says that civil rights activists are upset about its use for public safety purposes! That is crazy when the civil rights of someone unnecessarily shot is not taken into account!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Ub-urs said:


> What is it that you're trying to say? be clear


POST # 137/Ub-urs: HEY! ......and here
I thought that The Bison
was the Only Member "buffaloed" by
Sacto Burbs non-linear musings.

Bison, chortling.


----------



## UberPax713

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am curious if the cabbies here really believe that the murdered cabbies would be alive today if they had been carrying concealed.


Since you're obviously anti-2A it doesn't matter what any of us pro-2a have to say. Two female passengers who were buzzed but not drunk couldn't stop thanking me enough the night I saved them from a potential robbery. Some random black guy decided to jump out in front of my cab, starts yelling at me like I did something, and with me knowing what was going to happen I told them to call the cops if something does happen. When I stepped out and aimed my firearm at him, he was quick to settle his ass down, back track, and run off somewhere else. Only reason I didn't call the cops was because it's illegal to carry in the cab.

One of them became a personal since she and her friends felt safe knowing the driver was willing to protect them in a situation like that.


----------



## DrWu

Texas checking in. I will continue to carry my gun as I always have. My car is not a gun free zone, and the areas I have to pick people up and drop them off are not gun free zones, quite the opposite, I've had some pax take me to some pretty shady places. My car is owned by ME, not uber. My car is not uber's place of business. I am not an employee of uber.


----------



## Backdash

UberPax713 said:


> Some random black guy decided to jump out in front of my cab, starts yelling at me like I did something, and with me knowing what was going to happen I told them to call the cops if something does happen. When I stepped out and aimed my firearm at him, he was quick to settle his ass down, back track, and run off somewhere else.


At least you exhausted all your other options.


----------



## naplestom75

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...SkxUXLlllemWEVSBA&sig2=1gQFyJB-nhQuxedGOtQl7Q

This should be good


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Backdash said:


> At least you exhausted all your other options.


I guess backing up to get away wasn't an option. Locking your doors and staying inside the vehicle wasn't an option.

Please see my "Don't shoot my brother, he is mentally ill, thread".

I am NOT anti 2nd amendment, I fully support open carry.

thanks so much for identifying the race of the crazy guy in front of your car. It was a crucial fact in the narrative. /s


----------



## frndthDuvel

UberPax713 said:


> Since you're obviously anti-2A it doesn't matter what any of us pro-2a have to say. Two female passengers who were buzzed but not drunk couldn't stop thanking me enough the night I saved them from a potential robbery. Some random black guy decided to jump out in front of my cab, starts yelling at me like I did something, and with me knowing what was going to happen I told them to call the cops if something does happen. When I stepped out and aimed my firearm at him, he was quick to settle his ass down, back track, and run off somewhere else. Only reason I didn't call the cops was because it's illegal to carry in the cab.
> 
> One of them became a personal since she and her friends felt safe knowing the driver was willing to protect them in a situation like that.


Does it make me anti-2A if I ask why you did not drive around him?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

naplestom75 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...SkxUXLlllemWEVSBA&sig2=1gQFyJB-nhQuxedGOtQl7Q
> 
> This should be good


This is even better /s

Bystander Joseph Robert Wilcox, 31, who was carrying a concealed weapon inside the store, spotted Jerad Miller and told a friend he would confront him, according to authorities. As he neared Jerad, he was shot in the ribs by Amanda and later died, McMahill said.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/06/09/las-vegas-shooting-officers-dead-possible-white-supremacists/


----------



## Sacto Burbs

OCBob said:


> Ironic that you are worried about your driver carrying something that can kill you but have no problem getting into a car that can take you off a cliff or head on into a semi truck.


Misread this quote. I don't want pax with guns in car. Before it was Uber policy that pax could carry and I had to keep my mouth shut. No more.


----------



## observer

frndthDuvel said:


> Does it make me anti-2A if I ask why you did not drive around him?


Or drive over him....


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

naplestom75 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...SkxUXLlllemWEVSBA&sig2=1gQFyJB-nhQuxedGOtQl7Q
> 
> This should be good


POST # 189 /naplestom75: Marooned on
Marco Bison Thanks You
for this Chicago Tribune Hyperlink. Why?

I had read this Article via Several Members
Good Efforts....BUT!....without the
Trib's ALL IMPORTANT COMMENTS Pgs.

Scrolling Bison found the Following Gem
to Assuage the Antis (both Foreign and
Domestic).

Submitted from Greg Kane, Commander
of MD.'s Gun Licensing Division:

MD. State Police Captain Jack McCauley
speaking before the MD. State Senate on
behalf of CCW Reform (from "May issue"
to "Shall issue"). He points out that the
CCW Holders were involved in 0.006%
of Gun Crimes (vs. 0.007% for MD. LEOs)
MOST OF WHICH WERE MISTAKENLY
TAKING A GUN INTO A "GUNFREE" ZONE.
(Caps mine)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=ZdUaPD:W-GY

Bison, praying that link works.

☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆
Qu'elle Suprise! Link failed.
At You Tube, just type in

"Captain Jack McCauley".

Video is 08:55 & worth watching in
its Entirety. It summarizes his Com-
plete Conversion to the "Shall Issue"
side of The Equation.


----------



## Fauxknight

I just heard of this rule through a gun activists newsletter. You'd think if they wanted this enforced that Uber would have notified me themselves of the new rule. I can't follow policies that I don't know exist...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

UberPax713 said:


> Since you're obviously anti-2A it doesn't matter what any of us pro-2a have to say. Two female passengers who were buzzed but not drunk couldn't stop thanking me enough the night I saved them from a potential robbery. Some random black guy decided to jump out in front of my cab, starts yelling at me like I did something, and with me knowing what was going to happen I told them to call the cops if something does happen. When I stepped out and aimed my firearm at him, he was quick to settle his ass down, back track, and run off somewhere else. Only reason I didn't call the cops was because it's illegal to carry in the cab.
> 
> One of them became a personal since she and her friends felt safe knowing the driver was willing to protect them in a situation like that.


POST # 186/UberPax713: SCREECHing-
to-a-Halt Bison just
Triple Read Your Post: mostly because
of the "..illegal in a cab." section. F'Real?

Is that a Houston-specific Prohibition
for the Hackney Licensed ?

Inquiring Bisons are Curious!


----------



## UberPax713

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 186/UberPax713: SCREECHing-
> to-a-Halt Bison just
> Triple Read Your Post: mostly because
> of the "..illegal in a cab." section. F'Real?
> 
> Is that a Houston-specific Prohibition
> for the Hackney Licensed ?
> 
> Inquiring Bisons are Curious!


I thought it was the same around the nation? As long as you have a medallion on your vehicle it's considered a government facility therefore you're not allow to carry firearms.



Sacto Burbs said:


> I guess backing up to get away wasn't an option. Locking your doors and staying inside the vehicle wasn't an option.
> 
> I am NOT anti 2nd amendment, I fully support open carry.
> 
> thanks so much for identifying the race of the crazy guy in front of your car. It was a crucial fact in the narrative. /s


Backing up was not an option plus I'm in Texas, I have a right to stand my ground and not run off. What does locking door and staying inside the vehicle accomplish? A lot of wishful thinking that they will just go away if I just ignore him? How about a broken window? How about getting shot thru the windshield? Things like that happen in real life.

You support the 2A? From the way you've posting I highly doubt that. Don't Rachel Dolezal me.

Far as the guy's race it was just because I was describing the situation half assed. Guess you would have to know the area to better understand why it was said.



frndthDuvel said:


> Does it make me anti-2A if I ask why you did not drive around him?


No it doesn't but it wasn't an option. I was on a narrow street as it was. If I was going to drive over him might as well shot him as I would've gone thru a bunch of headaches dealing with the court system regardless. Plus it was a 2006 Dodge Caravan. I didn't have much faith in it to get the job done anyways.


----------



## Dhus

Some of you might be shocked to know that ive never carried a weapon . Most Drivers ive known Do carry , I think its up to you not the company policy .
In the end its better to be caught with it than with out it I guess . Your life , your decision .
I've had police officers tell me they wouldn't drive a taxi period and if I didn't carry to get a weapon asap , even if its hot . judge would understand .


----------



## Backdash

UberPax713 said:


> I have a right to stand my ground and not run off.


In the situation you described, why would leaving the scene have been a worse choice than pulling a gun?


----------



## UberPax713

Backdash said:


> In the situation you described why would leaving the scene have been a worse choice than pulling a gun?


Had driving off been an option I would had taken it. Go ahead and map this 1511 Victor St Houston, TX so you can get an ideal of how narrow the streets are in the area I was in.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

you made a snap decision that worked out well for you... But how did you know that he didn't have a friend with a gun? Dumb question, you didn't, you saw a risk, you took a huge risk in order to avert it, you gambled and won ...

as to supporting the 2nd amendment, i got no beef with that ... but bearing arms, and hiding the fact that you are bearing arms is not the same. they have had to pass laws in states to allow concealed carry, it is not in the Constitution ... Open carry !

repealing the concealed carry laws is 100% constitutional. put your piece on the dash where every passenger can see it


----------



## UberPax713

Sacto Burbs said:


> you made a snap decision that worked out well for you... But how did you know that he didn't have a friend with a gun? Dumb question, you didn't, you saw a risk, you took a huge risk in order to avert it, you gambled and won ...


It wasn't snap. Took me about 30-45 seconds to assess my surroundings. That wasn't my first rodeo. Regardless it was a gamble. It's always a gamble. Either go down quietly or go down fighting.


----------



## Ub-urs

UberPax713 said:


> It wasn't snap. Took me about 30-45 seconds to assess my surroundings. That wasn't my first rodeo. Regardless it was a gamble. It's always a gamble. Either go down quietly or go down fighting.


Don't you love how Sacto Burbs questions every decision either you and I made. It's as if we have all the time in the world to select from some mystery options. You did the right thing and being alive and unharmed proves it.


----------



## Backdash

UberPax713 said:


> Had driving off been an option I would had taken it. Go ahead and map this 1511 Victor St Houston, TX so you can get an ideal of how narrow the streets are in the area I was in.


Yup, I see, pretty narrow and pretty empty. Probably would have have taken you around 30 seconds to make a 3 point U turn. About the same amount of time it took you to stand your ground and access your surroundings.

Obviously I wasn't there but if all that prompted you to prepare to use deadly force was, "Some random black guy decided to jump out in front of my cab, starts yelling at me like I did something, and with me knowing what was going to happen" it seems like you, umm, jumped the gun.

Just for the record if some random guy, of any race, decided to jump out in front of my cab, starts yelling at me like I did something, and DOES show a weapon I will get small and run him over without hesitation. If the only threat is the noise he's making I'll leave.


----------



## Fauxknight

Sacto Burbs said:


> put your piece on the dash where every passenger can see it


The current state of the U.S. would make that messy, under current societal conditions it's just easier to carry concealed. Moving to an acceptable open carry society would take some work.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Fauxknight said:


> The current state of the U.S. would make that messy, under current societal conditions it's just easier to carry concealed. Moving to an acceptable open carry society would take some work.


Agreed, but just do the next best thing.

I'm going to be putting in a dash cam and I will have to put up warnings.

if you're carrying concealed put up warnings too, it's what a decent non sneeky person would do.


----------



## Ub-urs

Backdash said:


> Yup, I see, pretty narrow and pretty empty. Probably would have have taken you around 30 seconds to make a 3 point U turn. About the same amount of time it took you to stand your ground and access your surroundings.


Looks like a one way street to me.


----------



## Backdash

Ub-urs said:


> Looks like a one way street to me.


Seriously?


----------



## Ub-urs

Backdash said:


> Seriously?


is that an attempt at being sarcastic?


----------



## UberPax713

Backdash said:


> Yup, I see, pretty narrow and pretty empty. Probably would have have taken you around 30 seconds to make a 3 point U turn. About the same amount of time it took you to stand your ground and access your surroundings.


Those are all two ways streets. Don't confuse day time with night time and since the area is under gentrification you wouldn't understand.



Ub-urs said:


> Looks like a one way street to me.


Only one way streets in Houston are in Downtown and very very rare outside of there. Definitely a two way street.


----------



## Ub-urs

UberPax713 said:


> Only one way streets in Houston are in Downtown and very very rare outside of there. Definitely a two way street.


Sign at the intersection before and after the address you gave show one way.


----------



## UberPax713

Ub-urs said:


> Sign at the intersection before and after the address you gave show one way.


You're right I screwed up. But still when you got parked vehicles it's still a tight fit. I don't think that was the street I was on but I know that was the area I was in.


----------



## Backdash

Ub-urs said:


> Looks like a one way street to me.





Backdash said:


> Seriously?





Ub-urs said:


> is that an attempt at being sarcastic?


No sarcasm intended. I was asking if you were serious.
You're saying you couldn't leave because it would have been an illegal U turn?


----------



## Ub-urs

UberPax713 said:


> You're right I screwed up. But still when you got parked vehicles it's still a tight fit. I don't think that was the street I was on but I know that was the area I was in.


You did what you needed to do.


----------



## Fauxknight

Sacto Burbs said:


> Agreed, but just do the next best thing.
> 
> I'm going to be putting in a dash cam and I will have to put up warnings.
> 
> if you're carrying concealed put up warnings too, it's what a decent non sneeky person would do.


Oh I already have a dash cam, been using one since before Imever started Ubering, I did mention I like to be prepared didn't I?

Why put up warnings for either the cam or the conceal carry? I could see maybe a cam warning to help deter theft, or if in a stats that isn't one party consent, but a conceal carry warning might just escalate any potential trouble.


----------



## OCBob

Dhus said:


> Some of you might be shocked to know that ive never carried a weapon . Most Drivers ive known Do carry , I think its up to you not the company policy .
> In the end its better to be caught with it than with out it I guess . Your life , your decision .
> I've had police officers tell me they wouldn't drive a taxi period and if I didn't carry to get a weapon asap , even if its hot . judge would understand .


You should not have admitted that. You would have had at least 4 good, bullshit stories about you and your gun saving the day. You ****ed up big time but maybe we will all try to forget your post and in a month, give us a juicy hero story.


----------



## Nick tardy

So much dumb and butthurt in one thread.


----------



## Dhus

OCBob said:


> You should not have admitted that. You would have had at least 4 good, bullshit stories about you and your gun saving the day. You ****ed up big time but maybe we will all try to forget your post and in a month, give us a juicy hero story.


I could just title it *fiction* and roll with it , but it wouldn't come off believable and would be obvious rip off's like . * I pull out my pistol , Aimed it at the sky ,Yelled Stick em up , and let 2 fly , or .. I ratatattated and all the NxxxA's scatted !! , Serious man , you give me to much credit , but thanks


----------



## Just one more trip

ubercurious said:


> Really ? ... do you really consider yourself *MORE* at risk now than before Uber announced this????
> 
> How many dropkick psycho criminals carrying weapons order an UberX...and why would they ??
> 
> What are they going to get from you that the couldnt get more from and easier from a Taxi or a bus/train full of people???
> 
> *TAXI*: STREET Hails - no idea of pax
> *UBER*: potential criminals need an APP and a Credit Card to order an Uber... but why would they...when...
> 
> *TAXI*: carries lots of cash/coins (maybe has a Camera... but how much detterent is that to a Meth Head?)
> *Uber*: no excess cash - not really a profitable target...
> 
> And if you drive X .....your Prius/Corrolla or equivalent is probably not on the list of "hot" cars that are targeted by car jackers?
> 
> So please, tell me again why you feel like you have a target on you *now* ..and why you felt so much safer ....
> 
> Oh just thought of one ...you may be a really cute guy and I guess you could get pack raped by a bunch of gun toting horny co-eds on their way back from a pool party?.....


You really have no concept of American crime or criminals, do you? Perhaps you think criminals here are clever, smart, or possessed of a fine IQ, but they are not. They choose the wrong target sometimes. Sometimes they don't want money, just something to trade for drugs, or perhaps a car for a trip somewhere in the city. Yet you seem to think that American criminals think logically

Tell you what, I don't talk about Australian law since I don't live there and know the situation, why don't you avoid talking about American law for a similar reason.
*
Pursuant to the National Firearms Act of 1934 and the Gun Control Act of 1968, an American citizen* (and certain legal alien, see later sections) *may possess firearms and ammunition on his person, in his home, in his business, and in his vehicle during intrastate and interstate travel*, except:

a. Inside or on federal property, § 930, exceptions exist.

b. Inside an airliner's cabin, 49 U.S.C. § 46505.

c. Before delivering a firearm or ammunition to a common or contract carrier (e.g., bus, airline) for transportation in interstate or foreign commerce to a non-licensee the person must first notify the carrier in writing that the firearm or ammo is present, 922e.

d. In or within 1,000 feet of a school zone, 922 (q), exceptions exist.


----------



## ubercurious

Mate you missed the Pont ... I haven't questioned the validity or the legality of carrying a weapon....
.
I responded to your public whinge about feeling scared because you think the "chances" of you being attacked have somehow increased since Uber made an announcement. ...? ?

My question to you was :


ubercurious said:


> So please, tell me again why you feel like you have a target on you *now* ..and why you felt so much safer ....


So go ahead ... _tell us the last ten times you were "nearly" robbed _or assaulted.. (*Whilst Driving an UBER* ) by these ever present "criminals" who roam the streets like a swarm of zombies just looking for an Uber driver to **** up....oh wait ...they don't act logically .... they aren't intelligent ...and they are high On some sort of drug looking for a ride downtown ...or to steal your Uber I pod to trade for horse tranquilisers. ...

So remind me again how these drug addled, illogical morons would even KNOW that you are an Uber driver.... or for that matter.... how did they read about Uber's announcement.... ???

Coz if they are as dumb as you say (your words not mine) chances are they caint reed or rite proper ....let alone have the wherewithal to know how ..or want to ....set their Google News feed to "Uber Announcements about Gun Policy"........?????? FFS. ...

But back to the original question about you feeling like you (_and the other 100,000 Uber drivers who may or may not have ever carried a weapon .... let alone needed to use it _....) are now *MORE* of a "criminal's target " than you were a week ago.....

I'l make it easy for you .....
A) *before the announcement I was attacked/robbed/stabbed/shot at exactly (*fill in number here) *times whilst driving an Uber .....*

B) *since the Uber announcement I have been attacked/robbed/stabbed/shot at exactly* (fill in number here) .....

The rest of the Uber drivers here can then work out the math and the statistical probability of carrying ....and not telling anyone....vs. carrying (or not) and damage (or not) of announcing to the
1) "literate" criminals
And who
2) have an Uber App in order to lure you to your doom now they "know" there is a chance, a possibility, that their Uber driver may not be carrying ... (but he might anyway)

Simple enough?
Looking forward to your enlightening response and learning more about the actual stats/personal experience your initial post alluded to.... 

thank you


----------



## Just one more trip

Australians forget we had to save their bacon in WW2 because England told them they would not defend them from the Japanese. Then their guys resented us just because our soldiers had a little more money and got the girl. Historical facts.

I have had an attempted robbery in a Houston parking lot, Aussie. Six and a half foot african american. I won't go into details because it is none of your business. Now why don't you leave us busy Americans alone?


----------



## Backdash

That stick figure poster is for who, illiterates?


----------



## Dhus

well , it does say *simple* !

you guys are arguing for nothing , its the drivers decision , at least here in the Good ole U.S.A.
You don't carry (Me) learn self defense at least (Aikido)
You do Carry (God Bless You ) Its your Right !
**** company policy , its your life , your decision , period !

Really sick of hearing *Guns BaD *
If that church had 1 member with a weapon , That scrawny ass kid might have got off a shot before being neutralized and a lot of lives saved .
Instead of the current story we have now , it would be ~Media reports shootout at church ,Guns Bad again koolaid ( Brainwashing BS !!!)

Fact is LaW abiding citizens are the ones that *obey* these policys , Criminals Don't give a **** "!"

Wouldn't surprise me if this is all chess to unarm the world with the tactic to *encourage* criminals to use weapons .
Sound familiar *Terrorist's organizations * Weapons of mass destruction* (Global)

veh's kill more ppl than Guns . WTF ? ( Vehicle = Bad ) I guess big oil is defending better than NRA FFS ! we got to get rid of these evil veh's "!"

Oh FFS ! Aussie has African American's too ? GD it !

Super simple example here , why you will neveR keep guns from criminals


----------



## Just one more trip

If I told you it was an NRA business card you might believe me, but that would in fact be untrue.


----------



## Courageous

RamzFanz said:


> The fact that you're quoting the dailykos tells me more than the article. That would be like me quoting someone like Limbaugh. The reason concealed carry incidents are so interesting is because they are exceedingly rare. Statistically, there is no group less likely to commit a gun crime. A cop is more likely.


LMOA!!


----------



## Backdash

Dhus said:


> you guys are arguing for nothing , its the drivers decision , at least here in the Good ole U.S.A.


I'm not arguing. If you want to carry that's up to you, there are different gun laws in every state if they are followed then its legal. There are real reasons to carry and there are bullshit reasons to carry.

If you want to carry because you feel you're not safe going about your day to day life without a gun , that's where I think there's an issue. But yea, there are people who need, not just want to carry on a day to day basis.

Folks that convince themselves of a need so to justify carrying on a regular basis, that's what I don't understand.

When I talk to people who are licensed to carry mostly they tell me for self protection. OK that makes sense I guess. When I ask if they felt they were in danger BEFORE they got the carry license they mostly look at me and say something like things are different or ask if I watch the news. Then I ask, so do you really need it or just want it? Most say that they need it. Ok if that's how you feel then it does makes sense. Maybe they do, I don't know. Then I ask this:

Let me ask you a question, Do you have those roll down escape ladders at the windows in your house in case of fire? You know the ones that save countless families from losing loved ones? No? Don't you think you need those, or is that you don't want them?


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberPax713 said:


> Since you're obviously anti-2A it doesn't matter what any of us pro-2a have to say. Two female passengers who were buzzed but not drunk couldn't stop thanking me enough the night I saved them from a potential robbery. Some random black guy decided to jump out in front of my cab, starts yelling at me like I did something, and with me knowing what was going to happen I told them to call the cops if something does happen. When I stepped out and aimed my firearm at him, he was quick to settle his ass down, back track, and run off somewhere else. Only reason I didn't call the cops was because it's illegal to carry in the cab.
> 
> One of them became a personal since she and her friends felt safe knowing the driver was willing to protect them in a situation like that.


That is a fairy tale ending! Your Gun found you a good woman!

I'm sobbing tears of joy!


----------



## Dhus

Sydney Uber said:


> That is a fairy tale ending! Your Gun found you a good woman!
> 
> I'm sobbing tears of joy!


would you be sobbing those same tears if one of those church members had killed that murderer instead of him killing 9 ppl.
I doubt it , more proof for you guns bad right


----------



## Dhus

Backdash said:


> I'm not arguing. If you want to carry that's up to you, there are different gun laws in every state if they are followed then its legal. There are real reasons to carry and there are bullshit reasons to carry.
> 
> If you want to carry because you feel you're not safe going about your day to day life without a gun , that's where I think there's an issue.


 I wish I had a gun that day in church so I could tell you to *SUCK IT * right now .


----------



## Viera Uber

There's no argument - what Uber doesn't know can't hurt them. And eventually if a passenger gets shot, well then deactivate the driver. At least the driver may still be around to defend themselves.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Dhus said:


> would you be sobbing those same tears if one of those church members had killed that murderer instead of him killing 9 ppl.
> I doubt it , more proof for you guns bad right


So the question sorta jumps at me "why and how was a unstable 21 yr old given a gun for his Birthday"

Throwing in a couple dozen more guns going off in that packed church hall sounds like another fantasy of yours.

Do you get an erection every time you play with it?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Dhus said:


> The government's want to disarm the entire world * why you ask ? , so they can create massive slave labor . .. after this happen's im sure all you anti Gun 2a mother ****ers will be up there sucking their cocks . **** you ! but then I guess sex is better than defending yourself * I'll **** * I'll ***** go ahead and beg for your life then , see where that gets you Victims !


Are you really making better than minimum wage after all costs with UBER? They don't need to disarm you to have you happily enslaved. They just need to find the dumb****s to believe their bullshit. Perhaps Gun Owners who believe the NRA fear-mongering fills the perfect profile for the perfect UBERX driver.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Dhus said:


> well , it does say *simple* !
> 
> you guys are arguing for nothing , its the drivers decision , at least here in the Good ole U.S.A.
> You don't carry (Me) learn self defense at least (Aikido)
> You do Carry (God Bless You ) Its your Right !
> **** company policy , its your life , your decision , period !
> 
> Really sick of hearing *Guns BaD *
> If that church had 1 member with a weapon , That scrawny ass kid might have got off a shot before being neutralized and a lot of lives saved .
> Instead of the current story we have now , it would be ~Media reports shootout at church ,Guns Bad again koolaid ( Brainwashing BS !!!)
> 
> Fact is LaW abiding citizens are the ones that *obey* these policys , Criminals Don't give a **** "!"
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if this is all chess to unarm the world with the tactic to *encourage* criminals to use weapons .
> Sound familiar *Terrorist's organizations * Weapons of mass destruction* (Global)
> 
> veh's kill more ppl than Guns . WTF ? ( Vehicle = Bad ) I guess big oil is defending better than NRA FFS ! we got to get rid of these evil veh's "!"
> 
> Oh FFS ! Aussie has African American's too ? GD it !
> 
> Super simple example here , why you will neveR keep guns from criminals


We have a diverse population- is there a problem with that ******?


----------



## Backdash

Dhus said:


> I wish I had a gun that day in church so I could tell you to *SUCK IT * right now .





Dhus said:


> The government's want to disarm the entire world * why you ask ? , so they can create massive slave labor . .. after this happen's im sure all you anti Gun 2a mother ****ers will be up there sucking their cocks . **** you ! but then I guess sex is better than defending yourself * I'll **** * I'll ***** go ahead and beg for your life then , see where that gets you Victims !


and there it is....
Anger plus paranoia plus a gun= good idea


----------



## Sydney Uber

Backdash said:


> and there it is....
> Anger plus paranoia plus a gun= good idea


"Dhus admires his barrel with the reverence of a New Guinean highlander bowing before his stone idol. It has been useful for him in the past, providing him with instant respect that a lot of time wasting words could have negotiated. Not to mention the time wasted in acquiring a vocabulary.

The first touch tingles, he is sure a current flows to two points of his body. One surge goes to the large part of his brain reserved for his ego, and the other directly to the organ that does most of his thinking- his Penis.

He try's hard to think, and when he does he is happy to claim ownership of his new mantra for the day: *is Gun, is Good. *


----------



## frndthDuvel

Dhus said:


> The government's want to disarm the entire world * why you ask ? , so they can create massive slave labor . .. after this happen's im sure all you anti Gun 2a mother ****ers will be up there sucking their cocks . **** you ! but then I guess sex is better than defending yourself * I'll **** * I'll ***** go ahead and beg for your life then , see where that gets you Victims !


There we go, now it looks like they typical gun forum and current generation gun owner.


----------



## Dhus

deleted the over the top post , sorry for any offense .


----------



## Backdash

Dhus said:


> deleted the over the top post , sorry for any offense .





Dhus said:


> I wish I had a gun that day in church so I could tell you to *SUCK IT * right now .


So this one stands as is then?


----------



## Dhus

Sydney Uber said:


> We have a diverse population- is there a problem with that ******?


absolutely not , was being a smart ass to previous poster claiming a 6 1/2 foot tall African American was spotted in aussie . 
perhaps try reading posts before replying .
to all yours and those other post's I will reply once Again " I don't carry ' I will simply kick your ass instead of shoot you , and if you shoot me then you better kill me before I rip your GD throat out .

im done with this thread
happy posting .


----------



## Backdash

Dhus said:


> im done with this thread


Bummer...


----------



## Just one more trip

Backdash said:


> ......Let me ask you a question, Do you have those roll down escape ladders at the windows in your house in case of fire? You know the ones that save countless families from losing loved ones? No? Don't you think you need those, or is that you don't want them?


No those are too unreliable, so I added front door and stairs and back balcony with stairs to the upstairs master bedroom. Built them myself personally. As for crime come live in Houston awhile. I bet you would learn a new appreciation for unreported crime.

Just this morning: http://abc13.com/news/woman-shot-at-family-dollar-store/802719/


----------



## Backdash

Just one more trip said:


> No those are too unreliable, so I added front door and stairs and back balcony with stairs to the upstairs master bedroom. Built them myself personally.


Awesome solution! Any other bedrooms besides the master with people?
So where do you keep the fire extinguishers?



Just one more trip said:


> As for crime come live in Houston awhile. I bet you would learn a new appreciation for unreported crime.


Yea, things are tough all over. I live in NYC.
Just this afternoon:
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/25/nyregion/four-wounded-in-upper-manhattan-shooting.html?_r=0


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberPax713 said:


> Had driving off been an option I would had taken it. Go ahead and map this 1511 Victor St Houston, TX so you can get an ideal of how narrow the streets are in the area I was in.


That's part of the area I deliver pizza in. Yeah not much space to go around anyone in that area. One way and narrow and if there is a parked car forget it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberPax713 said:


> Those are all two ways streets. Don't confuse day time with night time and since the area is under gentrification you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Only one way streets in Houston are in Downtown and very very rare outside of there. Definitely a two way street.


That neighborhood is all one way streets. It used to be where freed slaves lived. Now parts are torn down and townhouse put up but it's a very iffy neighborhood with a mix of yuppies in town homes and poor black folks in what amount to shacks. With pizza delivery there we have single BLOCKS we don't deliver to because of the drug dealing while 2 blocks down are $300,000 townhomes.


----------



## Just one more trip

Backdash said:


> Awesome solution! Any other bedrooms besides the master with people?
> So where do you keep the fire extinguishers?


We are so off-topic, but sinced you asked I will give you more. Whoever compels you to go one mile, go with him two. https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew+5:41&version=NKJV

Other bedrooms are downstairs. That floor has front, rear and side exits. All bedrooms have fire alarms as well as the halls outside the bedrooms. Fire extinguishers in bedrooms and kitchen are these: http://www.homedepot.com/p/First-Alert-Tundra-Fire-Extinguisher-Spray-AF400/202248841?N=5yc1vZbmgp

I designed and personally built french drains around the house and garage which feed to a sump pump which discharges out to the street storm drain. I personally resided my house with hardiplank; I personally built seven foot privacy fences around my property; I personally dug a seventy foot sewer trench and installed that three inch pipe for a new bathroom I personally added; I resided the garage by myself; I added a 240 volt subpanel to the west side of my house and personally installed mini-split heat pumps to replace the broken central a/c and heat in my house; I built all the computers in my house and installed wired and wireless network access in all rooms by myself; I connected over the air television to over network streaming to any in-house computer.

I also was gifted by the Creator with a fine IQ that was 128 at age 7 and maxed out at a little over 160 when I grew up. I'm sure old age and the ideocracy of the world have taken their toll on that number, but I still hold my own with my peers. Why do I Uber? It's the people. Politicians, religions, and the wealthy all desire to have such as I was born to be, but I chose the people who needed me, not those who had much. As a good book says, to whom much is given, much shall be required. https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Luke+12:48&version=KJV But I shall choose with whom I shall share my gift and the politicians, religions, and wealthy shall determine the "much" that will be required of me for denying them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Backdash said:


> Awesome solution! Any other bedrooms besides the master with people?
> So where do you keep the fire extinguishers?
> 
> Yea, things are tough all over. I live in NYC.
> Just this afternoon:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/25/nyregion/four-wounded-in-upper-manhattan-shooting.html?_r=0


http://newyork.areaconnect.com/crime/compare.htm?c1=New+York&s1=NY&c2=Houston&s2=TX

But then glad I'm not in Detroit

http://newyork.areaconnect.com/crime/compare.htm?c1=detroit&s1=MI&c2=Houston&s2=TX

BTW crime was worse here in the 80s. And went up after Katrina and the Louisiana exodus. Back down now.


----------



## UberPax713

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's part of the area I deliver pizza in. Yeah not much space to go around anyone in that area. One way and narrow and if there is a parked car forget it.





Fuzzyelvis said:


> That neighborhood is all one way streets. It used to be where freed slaves lived. Now parts are torn down and townhouse put up but it's a very iffy neighborhood with a mix of yuppies in town homes and poor black folks in what amount to shacks. With pizza delivery there we have single BLOCKS we don't deliver to because of the drug dealing while 2 blocks down are $300,000 townhomes.


I knew a fellow Houstonian would vouch for me. Yea I was working the night scene. Happened after 2 am. You know how that goes.


----------



## Backdash

Just one more trip said:


> We are so off-topic, but sinced you asked I will give you more. Whoever compels you to go one mile, go with him two. https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew+5:41&version=NKJV
> 
> Other bedrooms are downstairs. That floor has front, rear and side exits. All bedrooms have fire alarms as well as the halls outside the bedrooms. Fire extinguishers in bedrooms and kitchen are these: http://www.homedepot.com/p/First-Alert-Tundra-Fire-Extinguisher-Spray-AF400/202248841?N=5yc1vZbmgp
> 
> I designed and personally built french drains around the house and garage which feed to a sump pump which discharges out to the street storm drain. I personally resided my house with hardiplank; I personally built seven foot privacy fences around my property; I personally dug a seventy foot sewer trench and installed that three inch pipe for a new bathroom I personally added; I resided the garage by myself; I added a 240 volt subpanel to the west side of my house and personally installed mini-split heat pumps to replace the broken central a/c and heat in my house; I built all the computers in my house and installed wired and wireless network access in all rooms by myself; I connected over the air television to over network streaming to any in-house computer.
> 
> I also was gifted by the Creator with a fine IQ that was 128 at age 7 and maxed out at a little over 160 when I grew up. I'm sure old age and the ideocracy of the world have taken their toll on that number, but I still hold my own with my peers. Why do I Uber? It's the people. Politicians, religions, and the wealthy all desire to have such as I was born to be, but I chose the people who needed me, not those who had much. As a good book says, to whom much is given, much shall be required. https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Luke+12:48&version=KJV But I shall choose with whom I shall share my gift and the politicians, religions, and wealthy shall determine the "much" that will be required of me for denying them.


It's great that your handy, but I only asked about fire extinguishers and you answered that.
Whats the point your making with all the other information?

BTW...Do you have a fire extinguisher in your car?


----------



## Dhus

Backdash said:


> and there it is....
> Anger plus paranoia plus a gun= good idea


 Man you have no idea lol , why I don't carry is because of my temper . ive been called crazy because I don't care about your gun , ive run up into situations i shouldn't have and prolly should be dead but instead gained only mad respect .


----------



## Big Machine

Just one more trip said:


> Hey Uber!
> 
> Thanks for putting a target on my back by telling criminals that I can not have a gun in MY car. I think it is so nice of you to let bad guys know that my car is a gun-free zone safe for them to use their illegal guns without opposition.


Wow you are truly brainwashed. It is funny how the rest of the civilized world gets by just fine but in Murica "criminals" are always out to get you. Must be fun living in fear.


----------



## Dhus

Big Machine said:


> Wow you are truly brainwashed. It is funny how the rest of the civilized world gets by just fine but in Murica "criminals" are always out to get you. Must be fun living in fear.


The rest of the world is not like the U.S.A.


----------



## Backdash

Dhus said:


> im done with this thread
> happy posting .


Just cant do it huh?



Big Machine said:


> Wow you are truly brainwashed. It is funny how the rest of the civilized world gets by just fine but in Murica "criminals" are always out to get you. Must be fun living in fear.





Dhus said:


> The rest of the world is not like the U.S.A.


That is exactly the point Big Machine made.


----------



## Dhus

Smartass


----------



## Just one more trip

Backdash said:


> It's great that your handy, but I only asked about fire extinguishers and you answered that.
> Whats the point your making with all the other information?
> 
> BTW...Do you have a fire extinguisher in your car?


Did you check the links? Therein lies your first answer . "Be prepared." I am. Thus I have a TNC, which also should answer your second question.


----------



## Backdash

Just one more trip said:


> Did you check the links? Therein lies your first answer . "Be prepared." I am. Thus I have a TNC, which also should answer your second question.


----------



## ubercurious

Backdash said:


> It's great that your handy, but I only asked about fire extinguishers and you answered that.
> Whats the point your making with all the other information?
> 
> BTW...Do you have a fire extinguisher in your car?


----------



## ubercurious

Just one more trip said:


> Australians forget we had to save their bacon in WW2 because England told them they would not defend them from the Japanese. Then their guys resented us just because our soldiers had a little more money and got the girl. Historical facts.
> 
> I have had an attempted robbery in a Houston parking lot, Aussie. Six and a half foot african american. I won't go into details because it is none of your business. Now why don't you leave us busy Americans alone?


Really.... for a bloke with a massive IQ _(ps dear reader if ya believe everything is true on Internet forums you'll also note one of our other contributors thought Gandhi led an armed revolution to gain Indian independence....coz he read it on a website about needing guns to keep the Government in check._...) you have still missed the point of my original question....why do you feel MORE at risk now...than before the announcement ???

And BTW ... Did you get the quote about"saving" us in WW2 from a John Wayne movie?? A bit outdated don't ya think?
Care to recall Vietnam... Iraq... Afghanistan ....?

I had a Vietnam Vet buy me a drink in Murrays Saloon (Big Bear Ca.) Because he was grateful for a couple of Aussies who saved his whole section in a VietCong fire fight.... and there's probably a million more similar stories of people of both nations helping each other out. ..but hey with your IQ you probably only need your own opinion right?


----------



## ubercurious

Just one more trip said:


> I also was gifted by the Creator with a fine IQ that was 128 at age 7 and maxed out at a little over 160 when I grew up. I'm sure old age and the ideocracy of the world have taken their toll on that number,


Must be tough being the smartest guy in the room. ..pity your massive IQ didn't extend to being able to spell ..... read the title, watch the movie ... then tell us again how smart you think you are genius

PS I think you might have meant idiocy...but then what do I know I'm just a dumb Aussie...i caint evun speel IQ...


----------



## ubercurious

Just one more trip 
It always amazes me when "christians" start preaching anything other than love, compassion, forgiveness and peace ..... guess I must have been thinking of a different Jesus? ....The one that rode in to town with a ten gallon hat and two six shooters strapped to him so he could dole out some good Christian justice ...**** turning the other cheek. ..this Jesus will just unload 50 calibres of divine intervention into yo ass "brother"... then bless the "creator" of assault weapons because the meek are never getting their hands on this earth!


----------



## forkedover

Seriously UK and Australia no one gives a shit what you think, we have states more powerful than you.

The constitution is the anchor of our country and neither Uber nor a bunch of limp wristed socialists from across the planet are going to tell me otherwise.


----------



## frndthDuvel

ubercurious said:


> Really.... for a bloke with a massive IQ _(ps dear reader if ya believe everything is true on Internet forums you'll also note one of our other contributors thought Gandhi led an armed revolution to gain Indian independence....coz he read it on a website about needing guns to keep the Government in check._...) you have still missed the point of my original question....why do you feel MORE at risk now...than before the announcement ???
> 
> And BTW ... Did you get the quote about"saving" us in WW2 from a John Wayne movie?? A bit outdated don't ya think?
> Care to recall Vietnam... Iraq... Afghanistan ....?


HMMM, Australia WW2 casualty rate .58% of 1939 population.
US? .32% of 1939 population.


----------



## arto71

*UBER DRIVER ROBBED AT GUNPOINT TWO WEEKS AFTER COMPANY DISARMED DRIVERS*
*http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...int-two-weeks-after-company-disarmed-drivers/*


----------



## frndthDuvel

arto71 said:


> *UBER DRIVER ROBBED AT GUNPOINT TWO WEEKS AFTER COMPANY DISARMED DRIVERS*
> *http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...int-two-weeks-after-company-disarmed-drivers/*


So they allow CCW in Queens? Guns are now allowed in NYC by the every day Joe? If not this news means shit. Now if it was some CCW holder in Texas who was robbed after he quit carrying it would mean something. Or does this headline do nothing but stoke the fear that so many big strong macho
men seem to have, and play into the idea that UBER is assaulting the 2A? LOL
Not sure why so many of you are whining, you ae going to continue to carry are you not? It is not against the law for you to legally carry while driving UBER. Just against policy. So WTF are you worried about?
Plus as I have seen so many on the Right do anytime some truth comes from a source that leans left, they say it is a lie and untrue. Since this source comes from the right it must be a big lie. Kind of like science, it must be made up.


----------



## azndriver87

if you're using your own "personal" car for uber, and you're not an "employee" for uber, can they violate your constitutional right to bear arm?


----------



## UberPax713

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhmP7rcSd2MVOBe7V5


----------



## azndriver87

i'd drive them, towards a police station.


----------



## DrWu

arto71 said:


> *UBER DRIVER ROBBED AT GUNPOINT TWO WEEKS AFTER COMPANY DISARMED DRIVERS*
> *http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...int-two-weeks-after-company-disarmed-drivers/*


Thats impossible - Uber banned driver AND Pax from carrying guns...plus its in New York, that's 2 rules that are in place that should have stopped this. I don't understand.... criminals obey the laws and rules don't they?


----------



## frndthDuvel

azndriver87 said:


> if you're using your own "personal" car for uber, and you're not an "employee" for uber, can they violate your constitutional right to bear arm?


They are not denying you the right to bear arms. They are saying if you want to use their APP they have a specific policy. A policy one of many that you agree to follow when signing up. I have more of a problem with some of those other policies than I do this one. Do you not believe a bar or restaurant have a right to post No Guns signs? 
I certainly see the stridency of gun owners on many issues,the Open Carry protests,the cries and anguish. What? You are going to let some itty bitty UBER policy butt hurt y'all? Why not just STFU and carry? Why do you need the approval of UBER? What are you worried about, getting deactivated? If you are worried about getting dactivated by UBER your life is much more ****ed up than the right to CCW while running UBER's app. So do what you want! Nobody should know what you do anyway.


----------



## azndriver87

passengers don't give a rats ass about uber policy. they will still carry a gun, if they want to rob a uber driver they will.


----------



## azndriver87

if i own a gun, which i don't, i'd carry one too. When it comes down to it whats more important, my life vs the ability to drive for uber, i'd chose my life.


----------



## UberQuintero

UberPax713 said:


> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhmP7rcSd2MVOBe7V5


**** policy. That would be one expensive cleaning in my car afterwards.


----------



## frndthDuvel

DrWu said:


> Thats impossible - Uber banned driver AND Pax from carrying guns...plus its in New York, that's 2 rules that are in place that should have stopped this. I don't understand.... criminals obey the laws and rules don't they?


You are not that dense, I am confidant in that. Guns are outlawed in NYC anyway. WAY outlawed. Are you aware of NYC Sullivan laws? UBER's policy has less to do with NYC than any other place in the US. If this would have happened to a Texan driver with a CCW who took the UBER policy to heart that may mean something. I think 25 dead kids is a headline more devastating than this don't you? Why is is wrong when folks use tragedies such as Newtown or the AME tragedy to advance their agenda, and you use this bullshit to make it seem like all Uber drivers are at risk?


----------



## azndriver87

UberPax713 said:


> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhmP7rcSd2MVOBe7V5


I was discussing this with a black Jamaican American passenger of mine couple days ago, "in my opinion, if you want to be treated with respect by any one, especially copy, learn how to treat others with respect first." and this is why people in some area don't respect black people.


----------



## frndthDuvel

azndriver87 said:


> if i own a gun, which i don't, i'd carry one too. When it comes down to it whats more important, my life vs the ability to drive for uber, i'd chose my life.


Well why don't you go out and buy a gun and carry? Nobody is stopping you.


----------



## Adam G

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/nyc-crime/uber-driver-beatdown-brooklyn-teens-article-1.2273129

Protect yourself at all times. Your safety should be your priority. This story is from today's NY Daily News


----------



## Just one more trip

Uber driver shot dead:

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...n-robbery-sources-article-1.2274841?cid=bitly


----------



## Adam G

Truly sad.... Glad to see the stoppage of Stop and Frisk in NYC keeping crime down. Not to mention NYC 's oppressive anti-gun laws keeping a never-ending line of unarmed victims for the predators out there....


----------



## Just one more trip

Adam G said:


> Truly sad.... Glad to see the stoppage of Stop and Frisk in NYC keeping crime down. Not to mention NYC 's oppressive anti-gun laws keeping a never-ending line of unarmed victims for the predators out there....


They changed the story from "Uber driver" to "former Uber driver". Gotta love reporters.


----------



## ubercurious

Amazing how you can pick out the one fraction of a sentence.... actually just one word in a whole 1000+ word article that supports your paranoia....

Well here's what I read : that poor unfortunate Limo Driver was working 7 days a week he had previously also worked as a labourer and part time at a deli... it was not disclosed for how long or how it was relevant to him gettibg shot ...but ...he also worked for Uber *up to March*.....and *at the time he was shot....: *

"_*He was a driver for New Adam Express Car & Limo in Brooklyn."*_

If your High IQ and bible study included morality or ethics you'd remove that inaccurate post headline from this thread as it is totally wrong and misleading to the subject...other than the tenuous link to somehow justifying your ridiculous assertion that you are somehow *MORE* at risk since Uber's annoucement. (But he wasnt driving an UBER?????)

Funny that out of all the of shootings that happen in the world.... not just US......*you couldnt find one article that supports you *....but this was close enough...and ironically supports my view that criminals are more likely to go after taxi/other drivers who carry cash than UBER drivers who dont....regardless of if Uber has a policy against carrying or not...


----------



## UberPax713

ubercurious said:


> .*you couldnt find one article that supports you*


You ask and you shall receive
http://tbo.com/news/crime/passenger...-shot-in-foot-clearwater-police-say-20150629/


----------



## Just one more trip

ubercurious said:


> "_*He was a driver for New Adam Express Car & Limo in Brooklyn."*_
> 
> If your High IQ and bible study included morality or ethics you'd remove that inaccurate post headline from this thread as it is totally wrong and misleading to the subject...other than the tenuous link to somehow justifying your ridiculous assertion that you are somehow *MORE* at risk since Uber's annoucement. (But he wasnt driving an UBER?????)
> 
> Funny that out of all the of shootings that happen in the world.... not just US......*you couldnt find one article that supports you *....but this was close enough...and ironically supports my view that criminals are more likely to go after taxi/other drivers who carry cash than UBER drivers who dont....regardless of if Uber has a policy against carrying or not...


Funny how your being half way around the world makes you think you know what is right for us here in America. I already alluded to the fact that the reporters changed the story and headline after my posting. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## ubercurious

Just one more trip said:


> Funny how your being half way around the world makes you think you know what is right for us here in America. I already alluded to the fact that the reporters changed the story and headline after my posting. I'll leave it at that.


NO ...The Funny thing is how you keep making it about our different geographic locations and your xenophobia..... my question remains unanswered... what makes you feel MORE at risk than before...?


----------



## Just one more trip

You seem to think I work for you or owe you something. You could not be more wrong. Go converse with your own firearm-disarmed countrymen. Perhaps they will better understand and appreciate your points.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Just one more trip said:


> Funny how your being half way around the world makes you think you know what is right for us here in America. .


Funny how the loudest of the Red State gun owners think THEY know what is right for all gun owners in America.


----------



## rtaatl

Don't think this policy will fly here in Georgia where it's apparently legal to carry your AR w/ 100 round drum into the airport (up to the security checkpoint). Go figure...smh

http://m.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/man-raises-eyebrows-carrying-gun-through-atlanta-a/nmTFS/


----------



## rocksteady

Orlando_Driver said:


> Concealed weapon means no one knows you're carrying. Problem solved.


I heard about the change in Uber's policy from a cop that pulled me over for "speeding"(meaning giving a ride to a person of dark complexion)who'd heard it on the news. In my state we have to inform an officer that we're carrying when stopped. When I started driving, I thought this circumstance might cause an issue for me as I work around many liberal minded college kids who might complain to Uber about feeling "unsafe" or go full social media tirade,"OMG!!! My Crazy Uber driver has a gun!!!!" But I figured I'd rather have it just in case than wish I did, no matter the financial or social consequences which aren't that big anyway. So I'm already diligent about not getting pulled over so I don't have to admit in front of pax/s that I'm carrying. The cruise control is my best friend and the reason I know the "speeding" accusation was bullshit. Didn't receive a citation. The new policy only hurts the driver potentially. Nothing new with Uber, really.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

UberPax713 said:


> You ask and you shall receive
> http://tbo.com/news/crime/passenger...-shot-in-foot-clearwater-police-say-20150629/


POST # 281/UberPax713: Bostonian
Bison Thanks You for
this Hyperlinked Just-up-I-75 Story.

This Parallels the Palm Springs experi-
ence of Beur.....except his Peter Dink-
lage-sized Perp tried an Unannounced 
Two-Handed Throat Accupressure, much
to "Shorty's" Regret and Graybar Hotel
stay.

CLEARLY Beur's prior LEO Service pre-
vented Justifiable Homocide THAT night!

Please say a Prayer for him AND Kalee who are BOTH AWOL and incommunicado despite mine and [?] others Best Attempts to Reach/Contact them. Thank You.

Bison believes in Prayer.


----------



## thomas1955

If you read their policy, no firearms are allowed in Uber's vehicles... So who's driving a vehicle that is owned by uber ?


----------



## The Skadoosh

If Uber in fact owned the vehicle then they could prohibit you carrying a firearm in their vehicle. However they cannot punish you or take any adverse action if you store your firearm in your vehicle on their property.


----------



## Optimus Uber

thomas1955 said:


> If you read their policy, no firearms are allowed in Uber's vehicles... So who's driving a vehicle that is owned by uber ?


You nailed it on the head. Uber has no authority to tell you can or not carry a firearm. As long as it is registered and on the up and up uber can go take a long walk off a short bridge. The issue is too many people think that when uber speaks you have to obey. But we are contractors not employees. So uber can piss up a road.

If uber tells you that you have to out diesel in your petro car, are you gong to do it? Have some common sense people. What I do with my car is my business. As long as it is within the realm of not breaking laws.

Uber hasn't had their day yet. Austin was just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## thomas1955

Optimus Uber said:


> As long as it is registered


We don't have gun registration here in MO, not required to get a permit either as this is covered by federal law when you purchase it.


----------



## Optimus Uber

thomas1955 said:


> We don't have gun registration here in MO, not required to get a permit either as this is covered by federal law when you purchase it.


We have to register them here in California.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama

Scenicruiser said:


> Uber owns the car, so uber makes the rules...
> Ok, ok what I meant is uber is the employer, so uber makes the rules...


If i have a gun in my face i am going to tell the thief wait I have to e mail Uber to see if i can pepper spray their ass or shoot them , then i have to tell the theif wait about 4 hrs for a response from Uber


----------



## The Skadoosh

So a ride request for a bank comes and you show up and the rider is thier licensed armed security officer who just clocked out and needs a ride home we can't let him in the vehicle and under the policy he would be banned from uber. What if a police officer needs a ride to work cause his car breaks down? Or you go on a hunting trip, get picked up at the airport and have your rifles in a case, the driver thinks it's golf clubs but during the ride the your honest and say no they are my rifles. The driver reports to uber the rider is banned. "The right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed", PERIOD! I'm foreseeing a class action lawsuit in Uber's future.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

The Skadoosh said:


> "The right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed", PERIOD! I'm foreseeing a class action lawsuit in Uber's future.


Amen brother, I'm perhaps the biggest arms advocate in this forum. However The Second Amendment is for allowance on your property. Granted I live in one of the most least legislated states for gun control and we can conceal carry without permits, but there are laws for public possession and use of a firearm.


----------

